# Back on track...



## The Popster

Poppy has finally got over the spaying event.
Nice to 'have her back'.
Off down the country retreat, which had been delayed - more chance of something catching her operation scar, as she races about the woodland.
She was dead excited to get there, but wasn't impressed with the storm damage.
Nor was I , had my work cut out.
Anyway, having to clear the fallen trees from the track, with help from a good friend, seeing Poppy happy was reward enough.


----------



## fjm

Lovely to see - Poppy happy and trees cleared just in time for Spring!


----------



## The Popster

Yeah she had a good day.
She really was a bit put out by the trees on the track, but then it was a bit of an adventure.
She did something pleasing too.
She was meant to be up the top of the track with 'mum' in the clearing / glade, whilst I got the tools out of the car which was parked on the lane at the bottom.
Suddenly I noticed her sitting by the car whilst I was getting chainsaw out the boot.
We discourage her from heading off down the track willy nilly, as she could go onto the lane, which does have some traffic.
I was just about to show her my displeasure that she had come down of her own accord, when I heard 'mum' blowing the dog whistle.
Something we use from time to time, but not daily.
The moment she heard it she turned tail and raced off back up the track, as quickly as she could, having to negotiate the fallen trees.
A not so good thing turned into a positive!


----------



## PowersPup

Poppy is SO photogenic! Your photos really capture her happy, playful mini-poodle spirit!


----------



## Minie

What a great photo shoot of Poppy in action. Glad to see her on the go.


----------



## The Popster

fjm said:


> Lovely to see - Poppy happy and trees cleared just in time for Spring!


Yes looking forward to that, no doubt Poppy is too.
She loves it there.
Sadly looking like we will be losing it though...


----------



## The Popster

Back on track....?
Poppy's latest weigh in was.... 4.46kg.
Hmmmm.
She certainly has a ... more 'open' appetite since spaying.
She will eat tinned dog food, and is well in to her kibble dispensor now.
And of course she has missed out on energetic exercise for over 4 weeks.
There has been a bit more treating too, 'get well chocolates' if you like.

Though when she had her season , what with water retention and lack of exercise being on the lead for 4 weeks, she did reach 4.8kg, which fell away nicely once she was 'back on the run'.
But the post spaying 'bloat' might be more difficult to deal with ?
Hopefully not.
I'm sure being able to run, tussle and play will be he key.
And of course less food in her bowl.( the bigger key probably).
Oh, less treats ! ( A MASSIVE KEY)!

Treat training.
Once again I look back 30 odd years to our dog Kipper.
He didn't have a treat cupboard in the kitchen!
He maybe had a box of Bonio buscuits which got handed out now and then.
Sure he did have our scraps, in fact for years after we lost him I never ate the last corner of any sandwhich I ate, that was always Kipper's.
He was a well behaved dog, did the basics and was mostly trained sans treats.
Fast forward 30 years and it all seems to be about treat training.
I admit that with Poppy this method got really quick results, tempered with the fact that Poodles are smart and learn quickly.
But, everyone ( not all but nearly ), in the park is wondering around with a bag of treats. 
So many are lockdown dogs, all staring out around the same time and into treat training.
So many dogs, including Poppy run over to dog owners, sit down and wait for a treat.
This is really bugging me now.
I think the problem is not just this treat training method, which has it's benefits and is not entirely a bad thing, it's the volume of dogs doing it all at the same time, because of the plethora of lockdown pups?
Anyway, might have to start a coversation about this with the regulars in the park.

Today is tricky - re treats.
Mum back in the office, so Poppy a little bit quizical about the situation - stuck with Monkey boy.
I wiped her paws after the muddy park, but obviously not to Mum's standard as she went in the bathroom and looked at the bath. Three times now.
To take her mind of things, as she then stood by Mum's home office chair - usually sits on her lap whilst she works in the morning for an hour or so - I gave her a chew to take her mind of it.
Happily she is now having a sleep on the sofa bed behind me.
When she wakes I'm going to give her a poor quality groom ( brush ).


----------



## Tulsi

I dream of Rusty sitting and standing still for grooms!

Wonderful pictures as per.

Rusty weighs 8kg!!!


----------



## fjm

I instituted a "No treats from anyone but me, please!" rule for my Poppy because of her digestive issues. Mostly people have been very good, and because they know of her illness are particularly careful to comply. A hint that your Poppy is prone to digestive issues may help stop the excess hand outs!


----------



## The Popster

Tulsi said:


> I dream of Rusty sitting and standing still for grooms!
> 
> Wonderful pictures as per.
> 
> Rusty weighs 8kg!!!


That's very kind of you.
8Kg ?
I'm guessing that Rusty is a larger mini poo ?
Poppy is 15 inches at the shoulder.
Vet actually suggested 4kg shoiuld be her weight. ( Personally I think 4.3 is good ). ( But I'm no vet ).

When we got Poppy we met a couple of other Minis , and thought she would get as big as them, but she simply hasn't.

Rusty seems to carry it well though.


----------



## The Popster

fjm said:


> I instituted a "No treats from anyone but me, please!" rule for my Poppy because of her digestive issues. Mostly people have been very good, and because they know of her illness are particularly careful to comply. A hint that your Poppy is prone to digestive issues may help stop the excess hand outs!


Yup, think that might well be the plan
Mind you we are not always in the vicinity, but word will get round eventually.


----------



## Tulsi

Well Rusty isnt from a proper breeder so there could be some other breed or breeds in his family tree.

Luckily he has the cuteness gene and I love him!


----------



## fjm

Freddy is under 12 inches at the shoulder and is 4 kilos and is spot on in terms of ribs, waist and tuck. Sophy, who is rather smaller, has often hit that without looking or feeling particularly overweight. Poppy is a shade under 12 inches and her optimum weight was always 4.25 kilos. 4 kilos at 15 inches seems on the low side to me.


----------



## The Popster

fjm said:


> Freddy is under 12 inches at the shoulder and is 4 kilos and is spot on in terms of ribs, waist and tuck. Sophy, who is rather smaller, has often hit that without looking or feeling particularly overweight. Poppy is a shade under 12 inches and her optimum weight was always 4.25 kilos. 4 kilos at 15 inches seems on the low side to me.


I thought so too, but I'm not a vet.
Poppy seemed stable at 4.3.
She appears to look 'shapely', not fat.
However there is no doubt she is more 'dog' like regarding appetite, or no longer 'fussy', since spay.
So have to keep an eye on it.
I will weigh her after she has had a poo - make myself feel better.


----------



## The Popster

Arrrgggg.... Poppy does not weigh 4kg!!!
Try 7.4kg !
DOH !!!


----------



## Liz

From 4.46 to 7.4 kg?!


----------



## The Popster

Liz said:


> From 4.46 to 7.4 kg?!


Brain fade!
Probably due to being left alone with Poppy as mum goes back to the office.
She had gone up to 7.46 kg a couple of days ago.
Tonight she weighed in at 7.21kg.
She has been given slightly less in her dinner bowl, and has been getting back to normal exercise in the park.

But she is a lot more of a 'scavenger' in the park, picking up far more 'rubbish', bits of plastic, fabric, and broken balls.
A couple of occassions she has eaten little bits, especially the remnants of balls.
Latex inners I think, if it;s a tennis ball, which is not good.
Had to proper 'growl' at her this evening.


----------



## The Popster

Saw another post about 'talking dogs'.
'Training Buzzer', record a command or 'request', dog pushes button and the command or 'request' plays back.
Bit of fun, gives your dog a voice.
Ordered a couple of units.
Arrived 1 hr ago.... think I may have to limit use!
Poppy 'got it ' straight away, within minutes.
Given her verbal diarreah......
Hmmmm.....


----------



## Liz

What words have you given Poppy, and what does she say?


----------



## fjm

That weight sounds a lot more sensible! 

Let me guess: Treat, Play, Walk?!


----------



## The Popster

Liz said:


> What words have you given Poppy, and what does she say?


Using one unit with the word 'training'.
Of course when she uses it then she gets a treat - but has to do a mini performance first - sit, down, on your mat blah blah.
Still deciding what to put on the other one.
'Play' or maybe 'walkies'.
We just got back from lunchtime walk.
Shge saw the new thing and operated it.
Got a treat, and is now relaxing.


----------



## The Popster

fjm said:


> That weight sounds a lot more sensible!
> 
> Let me guess: Treat, Play, Walk?!


Yes, we think we will be happy for her to be around 7.2 kg.
4kg indeed !!!!!


----------



## The Popster

Poppy had a jolly good toy de-stuffing session.
One of her favorite pass times.


----------



## Sylvia K

The Popster said:


> Arrrgggg.... Poppy does not weigh 4kg!!!
> Try 7.4kg !
> DOH !!!


That's about the same weight as Ernie. I'm not sure what his exact height is because I can never get him to stand still for long enough to measure. I'm going to see if the groomer can measure him on his next visit. He sure doesn't look overweight though. He has a nice waist line and tuck and lots and lots of energy. Long legs to match his long nose! Poppy is such a gorgeous little dog. She looks at you with such love in her expression in the photos and those taken of her running and jumping are superb


----------



## The Popster

Sylvia K said:


> That's about the same weight as Ernie. I'm not sure what his exact height is because I can never get him to stand still for long enough to measure. I'm going to see if the groomer can measure him on his next visit. He sure doesn't look overweight though. He has a nice waist line and tuck and lots and lots of energy. Long legs to match his long nose! Poppy is such a gorgeous little dog. She looks at you with such love in her expression in the photos and those taken of her running and jumping are superb


Awwww... thanks.
Her vet has suggested 7kg as the 'correct' weight.
We shall see as she gets back into some vigourous exercise.
Sorry, is that Aussie or NZ?


----------



## Sylvia K

The Popster said:


> Awwww... thanks.
> Her vet has suggested 7kg as the 'correct' weight.
> We shall see as she gets back into some vigourous exercise.
> Sorry, is that Aussie or NZ?


Aussie


----------



## The Popster

Sylvia K said:


> Aussie


Lovely!!
Sorry about suggesting NZ, I know there is a bit of 'fun' between you
Having spent a year in Aussie, and NZ, I often wonder now how the hot, tropical conditions are for Poodles?
How do they / you deal with it?

Ok Victoria is probably not so extreme, coast location - ahhh Great Ocean rd - but Queensland, Northern ter ? Western Aussie even.
Plus seeing our Poppy running around her woodland in the South Downs, at least there are no really nasty critters to deal with as she snuffles the undergrowth.
How is it there?
Never crossed my mind before....


----------



## Puppy Love

This is interesting. I have always wondered how people living in areas with lots of "really nasty critters" deal with it.


----------



## The Popster

Ha! Butter wouldn't melt....


----------



## The Popster

Puppy Love said:


> This is interesting. I have always wondered how people living in areas with lots of "really nasty critters" deal with it.


Yeah, ok here we do have the tick issue, and I have heard of dogs being bitten by our only poisonous snake the Adder, and bees and wasps being a possibility.
And i've seen other posts here from members in the States mentioning some pretty 'scary' creatures, but Aussie?
Dogs love investigating / rummaging in the undergrowth and stuff.....


----------



## Puppy Love

Ticks are no fun. Wally got one years ago and I couldn't figure out at first why he seemed so off. I've moved back to Arizona temporarily where we have rattlesnakes, scorpions, tarantulas, etc. But we live in the city, so it's not as concerning. If we get back to hiking and camping though... But all of the critters in Australia, my goodness. I'd be a nervous wreck.


----------



## Sylvia K

The Popster said:


> Lovely!!
> Sorry about suggesting NZ, I know there is a bit of 'fun' between you
> Having spent a year in Aussie, and NZ, I often wonder now how the hot, tropical conditions are for Poodles?
> How do they / you deal with it?
> 
> Ok Victoria is probably not so extreme, coast location - ahhh Great Ocean rd - but Queensland, Northern ter ? Western Aussie even.
> Plus seeing our Poppy running around her woodland in the South Downs, at least there are no really nasty critters to deal with as she snuffles the undergrowth.
> How is it there?
> Never crossed my mind before....


There does seem to be a bit of 'fun' going on between Aus and NZ doesn't there, but I've never got involved with it. I've had some really great NZ friends and hope I'll never hold anyone's living place against them. I've never been to NZ but its one of those places that's always been on my list of places I'd love to visit. I live in the Northern Territory in the arid zone towards the centre. It's very dry most of the time, gets incredibly hot in the summer, 40+ Celsius for extended periods quite often and it's hard to deal with when the dog needs to spend some time outside and I can't handle those kinds of temperatures any more. Luckily our house is large and is fully air conditioned. It also has lots of windows all around so when Ernie goes into the garden for a while, it's fairly easy to keep an eye on him. It's not the same as being outside playing with him though. I often end up playing throw inside with him. He flies from one end of the house to the other chasing his toys around. He loves to chase them and brings them back to be thrown again, but hasn't quite got the hang of actually letting go so I can throw them again . We're moving towards the cool season now thank heavens, so I may be able to spend a bit more time outside with Ernie. I have very limited mobility but have a mobility scooter which is great for taking Ernie for walks/runs but only when the temperatures are low enough that the ground isn't hot enough to burn his feet. Still too hot to risk it at the moment but within a few weeks now there will be a quite dramatic change. We don't get the gradual transitions between seasons that the more temperate zones have. One day its incredibly hot still then the next day the temperature changes dramatically and we're suddenly into the cool season. I sometimes wish we lived in a more temperate climate, but then remember the awful winters growing up in the UK and discard that desire pretty quickly . As for how Ernie deals with it, he finds a comfortable spot in the house to relax and snooze when he's not playing or making brief forays into the garden. I often think he's asleep until all of a sudden he barks and makes a dash for one of the windows and I realise he's just been faking it hahaha. I do miss the beautiful woodland walks and the lovely countryside I grew up with and regret that we don't have that in my area. Here it is mainly scrubby bush growth with patches of coarse grass with large areas of red dirt between them. When it rains and all the wild flowers come out it is quite beautiful though, and we have some spectacular sunsets because of all the red dust in the air. We also have many insects and creatures that I could sure live without, but in general I'm not bothered by them because our house is pretty well proofed against wildlife getting inside. When I've had an energetic fit and got my pot plants on the veranda growing well, lots of little honey eaters fly in to take the nectar from the aloe vera flowers and it is such a pretty sight. At the moment my pot plants aren't doing too well because its been too hot to do anything with them except to make sure the watering system is working. I have been surprised at how well my poodles have coped with the climate over the years, but I guess they have been helped by living most of the time in air conditioned comfort - just like us humans.


----------



## The Popster

Sylvia K said:


> There does seem to be a bit of 'fun' going on between Aus and NZ doesn't there, but I've never got involved with it. I've had some really great NZ friends and hope I'll never hold anyone's living place against them. I've never been to NZ but its one of those places that's always been on my list of places I'd love to visit. I live in the Northern Territory in the arid zone towards the centre. It's very dry most of the time, gets incredibly hot in the summer, 40+ Celsius for extended periods quite often and it's hard to deal with when the dog needs to spend some time outside and I can't handle those kinds of temperatures any more. Luckily our house is large and is fully air conditioned. It also has lots of windows all around so when Ernie goes into the garden for a while, it's fairly easy to keep an eye on him. It's not the same as being outside playing with him though. I often end up playing throw inside with him. He flies from one end of the house to the other chasing his toys around. He loves to chase them and brings them back to be thrown again, but hasn't quite got the hang of actually letting go so I can throw them again . We're moving towards the cool season now thank heavens, so I may be able to spend a bit more time outside with Ernie. I have very limited mobility but have a mobility scooter which is great for taking Ernie for walks/runs but only when the temperatures are low enough that the ground isn't hot enough to burn his feet. Still too hot to risk it at the moment but within a few weeks now there will be a quite dramatic change. We don't get the gradual transitions between seasons that the more temperate zones have. One day its incredibly hot still then the next day the temperature changes dramatically and we're suddenly into the cool season. I sometimes wish we lived in a more temperate climate, but then remember the awful winters growing up in the UK and discard that desire pretty quickly . As for how Ernie deals with it, he finds a comfortable spot in the house to relax and snooze when he's not playing or making brief forays into the garden. I often think he's asleep until all of a sudden he barks and makes a dash for one of the windows and I realise he's just been faking it hahaha. I do miss the beautiful woodland walks and the lovely countryside I grew up with and regret that we don't have that in my area. Here it is mainly scrubby bush growth with patches of coarse grass with large areas of red dirt between them. When it rains and all the wild flowers come out it is quite beautiful though, and we have some spectacular sunsets because of all the red dust in the air. We also have many insects and creatures that I could sure live without, but in general I'm not bothered by them because our house is pretty well proofed against wildlife getting inside. When I've had an energetic fit and got my pot plants on the veranda growing well, lots of little honey eaters fly in to take the nectar from the aloe vera flowers and it is such a pretty sight. At the moment my pot plants aren't doing too well because its been too hot to do anything with them except to make sure the watering system is working. I have been surprised at how well my poodles have coped with the climate over the years, but I guess they have been helped by living most of the time in air conditioned comfort - just like us humans.


Ahhhh. NT !!
Kakadu , Litchfield , and of course Darwin - Banyan tree..., Darwin Stubby... No Swimming!! Crocs !!....
Loved everywhere we went in Aus, but the NT had that extra special feel about it. This was in 1997, and to my mind it still felt like frontier territory. Well to my european mind set.
After some time in Sydney ( actually then went down The Great Ocean rd, a fair trip inland Victoria, Snowy Mountains then up to Gold coast... anyway we saw 4x4's in Sydney doing the school run etc, but when we got to the NT the 4x4's looked real!! Covered in red dust and a few dents....anyway simply an amazing country. And people ! Boy I can't tell you the wonderful people we met and adventures we had...
New Zealand is equally great, simply stunning, wonderful people and fantastic adventures there too.
Funnily enough though when we returned to good old Blightly I thought we might be spoiled by the landscapes, the rain forests, the enormity of the natural world we had experienced in Aus and New Zealand. But we arrived back here in late spring, travelled down to the South Downs and my jaw hit the ground ! I realised actually how beautiful this little country is.
Anyway all the best to you and Ernie from good old London town.


----------



## The Popster

Puppy Love said:


> Ticks are no fun. Wally got one years ago and I couldn't figure out at first why he seemed so off. I've moved back to Arizona temporarily where we have rattlesnakes, scorpions, tarantulas, etc. But we live in the city, so it's not as concerning. If we get back to hiking and camping though... But all of the critters in Australia, my goodness. I'd be a nervous wreck.


Yup see ?!!
Rattlesnakes , scorpions, tarantulas....
I'm appreciating 'boring' little England

Actually I has a spider fear, but went to Aus and... got on with it.
Which is what you have to do.
But then I wasn't camping with a dog....


----------



## Puppy Love

I hope to see England one day. I am fascinated with all the beauty there.


----------



## The Popster

"Where's Wally.... Poppy" ?
Lost her the other evening, walked right past her....


----------



## Tulsi

How lovely.


----------



## fjm

Perfect protective colouration!


----------



## WinnieThePoodle

The Popster said:


> Saw another post about 'talking dogs'.
> 'Training Buzzer', record a command or 'request', dog pushes button and the command or 'request' plays back.
> Bit of fun, gives your dog a voice.
> Ordered a couple of units.
> Arrived 1 hr ago.... think I may have to limit use!
> Poppy 'got it ' straight away, within minutes.
> Given her verbal diarreah......
> Hmmmm.....


Yep this is the problem I think I would have with Winnie. I would have to be really careful what words I choose or I won't have any peace.


----------



## The Popster

WinnieThePoodle said:


> Yep this is the problem I think I would have with Winnie. I would have to be really careful what words I choose or I won't have any peace.


As I have discovered.
But I think it will be fun, as I ask her to 'talk', she goes to the buzzer and operates it.
So when we have visitors outstaying their welcome.... or such like, it might be fun to have her say something😀


----------



## The Popster

Back on track., with signal boxes and points though but.

Looking back into the mists of time, I suspect that our old dog Kipper may have had this issue... perhaps all dogs.
But somehow, if that is true, there is a different feel to the issue in question when it's a Mini Poodle ( any Poodle ) , involved.

Giving a comand that you know she has heard and understood.
A comand that is usually met with instant compliance.

Unless 'she' has something much more interesting to do, or simply observe.
Usually this will be standing / sitting watching other dogs in the distance, we are walking on ahead and notice she is someway behind - mostly sitting watching intently dog/dogs in the distance.
'Poppy Come"! ..... nothing.. 'Poppy Come now' !! .... zilch ... 'Quick Quick, Come '!!! ..... nada.... 'Ok Bye then' !! .... this may receive a cursory glance over her shoulder.
Ok she will eventually come, but with a very clear body language / attitude that says 'Ok, I've finnished what I was doing, what's the hurry Monkey Boy"?

She does this in other circumstances, but this one is the most common.
As writting this I'm sure other dogs are the same, but I can't help feeling there is a little something else about it when a Poddle is involved?
Am I right ?


----------



## The Popster

Homage to Banzai, a most important influence / factor / in little Poppy's life.
This morning in the park Banzai joined us on our walk.
Bless him, he was minus his ball as he has a slight muscle strain front leg.
He was walking along with Poppy and Poppy's other best little friend Bertie.
Banzai has even endeared himself with Bertie, who is unsure of larger dogs, but is more than happy around the Banz.
As we walked along, a little way ahead of us was Rocky.
Rocky is an extremely large Doberman, a youngster.
He is not in himself a 'bad' dog, but he is big and can play innocently but roughly.
And it has to be said he does need more control from his owner - big dog responsibility.
Poppy as a pup met him and was fine until she got trodden on when she got involved with Rocky and another large dog playing.
And on two occassions when she was in season Rocky showed way too much interest - both occassions were somewhat 'stressy' not just for Poppy, but us too. ( especially once when he appeared having completely slipped his collar and was miles away from his owner, so there was no collar at least to grab hold of..... really stressy ).
As we approached him today he had already been a bit rough with another little dog. ( Really must stress he is not a 'bad' dog' ).
Interestingly on a couple of occassions recently when he has approached Poppy, she will jump up at him and 'snap' at him, and he gets the message and leaves her alone.
Anyway, Banzai saw Rocky and went straight over to him and chased him away !! Making it damm clear he was not allowed to go anywhere near his little Poppy and Bertie!! ( Bertie is certainly not keen on Rocky ).
It was just lovely to see!!
Banzai has done this on several occassions, really protective of his little Poppy.

Having seen the Banzai Poppy relationship develop and bloom has been a wonderful thing - really.
Thank you Banzai for being such a wonderful boy.


----------



## fjm

Every small dog needs a big brother like Banzai!


----------



## The Popster

A trip to the 'country retreat' clearing storm damage.
Poppy had a nice time, she does enjoy herself there.
She is really into her speech button.... finding it herself


----------



## Liz

@The Popster ... I was admiring your deck and imagining glowing fires on cool evenings and cozy mornings wrapped in a blanket with a hot drink, when I noticed... do you have Adirondack chairs o'er there?


----------



## The Popster

Liz said:


> @The Popster ... I was admiring your deck and imagining glowing fires on cool evenings and cozy mornings wrapped in a blanket with a hot drink, when I noticed... do you have Adirondack chairs o'er there?


You have a very vivid imagination....spot on
No don't have those chairs, and I have to say they are really nice!!
Noted, and just had a look on UK Amazon , they are there.
A while ago I found these bambo chairs in a 'junk' shop.
They are really good, so many adjustments and foot rests !


----------



## Liz

Similar  Very cozy indeed


----------



## The Popster

Liz said:


> Similar  Very cozy indeed


Do you have those chairs?
Can you reccomend them ?
On our decking we do have a good quality table and chairs, kindly donated from a good friend's parents.
But depending on how things pan out in the near future - losing our wonderful country retreat creation, that has been our passion and love for 50 years - our plan is to recreate somewhere else.
Hopefully a really cool campsite, which will be where we live, and have an income.

If we lose 'The Plot' ( generic name for our bit of West Sussex), I know Poppy will miss it very much.
She simply loves it there.


----------



## Liz

The Popster said:


> Do you have those chairs?
> Can you reccomend them ?
> On our decking we do have a good quality table and chairs, kindly donated from a good friend's parents.
> But depending on how things pan out in the near future - losing our wonderful country retreat creation, that has been our passion and love for 50 years - our plan is to recreate somewhere else.
> Hopefully a really cool campsite, which will be where we live, and have an income.
> 
> If we lose 'The Plot' ( generic name for our bit of West Sussex), I know Poppy will miss it very much.
> She simply loves it there.


I love a good Adirondack chair. The design is surprisingly comfortable - the low seat, high back, and wide arms are perfect for lounging (on a porch, at a campfire, on the beach). Some are adjustable, some swing, some seat two, and for accessories consider a foot rest or cushion. A matching table is handy, but the armrests fit most plates/bottles/drinks without danger of spillage. Note that a well made ADK chair requires no extras, so if you test one out and think "oh, a cushion would be nice" or "I'll need a table for my drink," keep looking!


----------



## The Popster

Ha !!
Proud. 
Might be premature, might be pure chance.... might have been a dream.
Poppy did her race off to the coffee kiosk by the lake.
Jumped up on her prefered seat.
I arrived, put her water bottle and lead on the table and told her to 'wait', whilst I went the 30ft or so to the kiosk to order my coffee.
Just ordered it and was waiting, checked on Poppy who was still sitting there waiting, when I noticed the latest bulldog / mastiff whatever coming along the lake path.
Was a bit concerned wondering what Poppy would do unattended.
She stayed put !!
She simply watched the dog go by.
This was her first proper 'wait / stay' outside.
Got my coffee and went back over to her, feeling like I was in the ring at Crufts

Hmmm... wonder what silly misbehaviour she will do today....


----------



## Tulsi

What a little diamond she is.


----------



## Sylvia K

The Popster said:


> Ha !!
> Proud.
> Might be premature, might be pure chance.... might have been a dream.
> Poppy did her race off to the coffee kiosk by the lake.
> Jumped up on her prefered seat.
> I arrived, put her water bottle and lead on the table and told her to 'wait', whilst I went the 30ft or so to the kiosk to order my coffee.
> Just ordered it and was waiting, checked on Poppy who was still sitting there waiting, when I noticed the latest bulldog / mastiff whatever coming along the lake path.
> Was a bit concerned wondering what Poppy would do unattended.
> She stayed put !!
> She simply watched the dog go by.
> This was her first proper 'wait / stay' outside.
> Got my coffee and went back over to her, feeling like I was in the ring at Crufts
> 
> Hmmm... wonder what silly misbehaviour she will do today....


Good girl Poppy! I bet you got a special treat for being such a star  - even if you made up for it with some dastardly but uproarious escapades later


----------



## The Popster

Sylvia K said:


> Good girl Poppy! I bet you got a special treat for being such a star  - even if you made up for it with some dastardly but uproarious escapades later


This morning in the park she sneaked up behind a distracted dog owner, up on her back legs and dipped her snout in the treat bag hanging from their belt.....
Oh how we laughed... not.
A 'trick' she has managed on a couple of occassions now.
Don't know why the victims find it so amusing.

If I come home, or if 'mum' comes home then she gives such a lovely greeting.
Unless you come home with shopping bags, then you are second best, the shopping being the star attraction, which she follows into the kitchen leaving you kneeling on the floor abandoned.
I've noticed that she will also stop and study anyone walking along with shopping bags now....
Hmmmm....


----------



## Liz

Sounds like Poppy's catching on to the various kinds of treat bags


----------



## The Popster

Liz said:


> Sounds like Poppy's catching on to the various kinds of treat bags


She would fit in well in as a Dickensian character in Oliver Twist !!
Wouild outwit Fagin and Bullseye.....


----------



## Sylvia K

The Popster said:


> This morning in the park she sneaked up behind a distracted dog owner, up on her back legs and dipped her snout in the treat bag hanging from their belt.....
> Oh how we laughed... not.
> A 'trick' she has managed on a couple of occassions now.
> Don't know why the victims find it so amusing.
> 
> If I come home, or if 'mum' comes home then she gives such a lovely greeting.
> Unless you come home with shopping bags, then you are second best, the shopping being the star attraction, which she follows into the kitchen leaving you kneeling on the floor abandoned.
> I've noticed that she will also stop and study anyone walking along with shopping bags now....
> Hmmmm....


Sounds like she and my Ernie have been comparing notes and strategizing


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

Haha! Yes! Elroy must inspect every shopping bag I bring in the door too!


----------



## The Popster

Rule no 1 - 'our bed is out of bounds', which was torn up within 1 week of Her Majesty's arrival in Poppyham Palace.
She who must be obeyed has a total of 3 for purpose dog beds, plus 2 'mats / rugs', 2 pillows, and has access to sheepskins deployed on sofa , armchair, lving room floor, and bedroom floor - 6 in total.
Sofa bed in spare room is also an oft used option.
All of the above are used during the day and evening.
The 'out of bounds' human bed is her nightly roost, asking to get on there after her last walk, never during the day or evening.
I worked on assumption that eventually she would opt for one of her other options, realising that it is quite nice not having to fight for the human's pillows or be nudged and prodded during the night.
So we have from time to time when circumstances have been so that she might have taken herself off to one of her beds earlier than normal bedtime, gone to bed ourselves and left her wherever she has settled.
Invariably a couple of hours later she will come to us and whine wanting to get up on our bed.
But last night she was settled on the sofa bed, we went to bed ,woke up to her coming in the bedroom but she did not ask to get up on our bed, instead getting in her dog bed in the bedroom, and stayed all night.
An anomally ? Or maybe she is growing up ?

The horrible thing was, we felt a tiny bit 'rejected', and missed waking up with a Mini Poodle hat on my head - which is quite often the case.

Poppy came from her breeder with a 'cage', sorry 'crate'.
We and her simply could not get on with the crate, so after a week of 'trying' we got rid of it.
I do get the crate thing, and can well imagine if we had persevered with it might be a good thing.
But we just could not handle it. She was so miserable with it. And so were we.
I think there was an element of our environment - a flat / apartment, where we could not really have barking and whinning disturbing our neighbours, which is part of crate training.
But now I'm wondering if having so many 'beds' is a good thing ?
Of course it's not a 'good' thing, dog should have a set place / safe space that is their haven no ?
Hmmmm.... what to do?

She is a happy dog though.....


----------



## The Popster




----------



## Sylvia K

The Popster said:


> Rule no 1 - 'our bed is out of bounds', which was torn up within 1 week of Her Majesty's arrival in Poppyham Palace.
> She who must be obeyed has a total of 3 for purpose dog beds, plus 2 'mats / rugs', 2 pillows, and has access to sheepskins deployed on sofa , armchair, lving room floor, and bedroom floor - 6 in total.
> Sofa bed in spare room is also an oft used option.
> All of the above are used during the day and evening.
> The 'out of bounds' human bed is her nightly roost, asking to get on there after her last walk, never during the day or evening.
> I worked on assumption that eventually she would opt for one of her other options, realising that it is quite nice not having to fight for the human's pillows or be nudged and prodded during the night.
> So we have from time to time when circumstances have been so that she might have taken herself off to one of her beds earlier than normal bedtime, gone to bed ourselves and left her wherever she has settled.
> Invariably a couple of hours later she will come to us and whine wanting to get up on our bed.
> But last night she was settled on the sofa bed, we went to bed ,woke up to her coming in the bedroom but she did not ask to get up on our bed, instead getting in her dog bed in the bedroom, and stayed all night.
> An anomally ? Or maybe she is growing up ?
> 
> The horrible thing was, we felt a tiny bit 'rejected', and missed waking up with a Mini Poodle hat on my head - which is quite often the case.
> 
> Poppy came from her breeder with a 'cage', sorry 'crate'.
> We and her simply could not get on with the crate, so after a week of 'trying' we got rid of it.
> I do get the crate thing, and can well imagine if we had persevered with it might be a good thing.
> But we just could not handle it. She was so miserable with it. And so were we.
> I think there was an element of our environment - a flat / apartment, where we could not really have barking and whinning disturbing our neighbours, which is part of crate training.
> But now I'm wondering if having so many 'beds' is a good thing ?
> Of course it's not a 'good' thing, dog should have a set place / safe space that is their haven no ?
> Hmmmm.... what to do?
> 
> She is a happy dog though.....


Ernie started off in a shared crate inside a pen in the living room with his sister until she suddenly died at less than 3 months old. Then he became owner of everything inside the pen for a while interspersed with outings and play sessions with big brother Teddy until he became more reliable with his house training. After that he was allowed to stay out of the pen unless we had visitors that didn't like being chew toys lol. He actually slept on a lovely comfy bed in the pen for quite a long time but eventually stopped wanting to sleep in there. I think he suddenly realised that Teddy had the run of the house and could sleep wherever he liked, and he wanted the same privileges. Since then he has slept on our bed. He always waits for me to come into bed even if I'm up for quite a while after hubby retires because he knows he will get a late night treat to settle down with . Teddy used to do the same right up until he died a few months ago. Ernie has been on his own since then and is more than happy to continue with this sleeping arrangement. We still have the pen although the crate was removed a long time ago as Ernie quickly grew too big to fit comfortably inside it. Ernie still spends some time in the pen when visitors are here if we don't want him to make a pest of himself lol, which he'll very gladly do at the drop of a hat. As far as he's concerned, everyone who comes through the door is a new best friend visiting for the sole purpose of playing with him. Dogs all have their funny little quirks I think and I find them endlessly fascinating and lovable. Ernie has a selection of 4 beds that he can choose from but he prefers sleeping on our bed at night and on one of the nice comfy armchairs during the day. We often think he's asleep but on closer inspection find a pair of amber eyes watching our every move from under his top knot as we go about our daily routines. One of the highlights of his day is seeing one of us move to put shoes on! That's the signal that an outing may be coming up lol. He sticks to whoever is donning shoes like glue until he's safely outside the door with the shoe wearer and then waits to see if a car ride is going to be a part of the adventure. Just love this little dog. He badly needs grooming and clipping so a long trip to the nearest groomer 500 kilometres away is coming up shortly. That should satisfy his car trip desires for a while I hope 😅😅😅. I love hearing about all the little foibles of everyone's dogs.


----------



## The Popster

Sylvia K said:


> Ernie started off in a shared crate inside a pen in the living room with his sister until she suddenly died at less than 3 months old. Then he became owner of everything inside the pen for a while interspersed with outings and play sessions with big brother Teddy until he became more reliable with his house training. After that he was allowed to stay out of the pen unless we had visitors that didn't like being chew toys lol. He actually slept on a lovely comfy bed in the pen for quite a long time but eventually stopped wanting to sleep in there. I think he suddenly realised that Teddy had the run of the house and could sleep wherever he liked, and he wanted the same privileges. Since then he has slept on our bed. He always waits for me to come into bed even if I'm up for quite a while after hubby retires because he knows he will get a late night treat to settle down with . Teddy used to do the same right up until he died a few months ago. Ernie has been on his own since then and is more than happy to continue with this sleeping arrangement. We still have the pen although the crate was removed a long time ago as Ernie quickly grew too big to fit comfortably inside it. Ernie still spends some time in the pen when visitors are here if we don't want him to make a pest of himself lol, which he'll very gladly do at the drop of a hat. As far as he's concerned, everyone who comes through the door is a new best friend visiting for the sole purpose of playing with him. Dogs all have their funny little quirks I think and I find them endlessly fascinating and lovable. Ernie has a selection of 4 beds that he can choose from but he prefers sleeping on our bed at night and on one of the nice comfy armchairs during the day. We often think he's asleep but on closer inspection find a pair of amber eyes watching our every move from under his top knot as we go about our daily routines. One of the highlights of his day is seeing one of us move to put shoes on! That's the signal that an outing may be coming up lol. He sticks to whoever is donning shoes like glue until he's safely outside the door with the shoe wearer and then waits to see if a car ride is going to be a part of the adventure. Just love this little dog. He badly needs grooming and clipping so a long trip to the nearest groomer 500 kilometres away is coming up shortly. That should satisfy his car trip desires for a while I hope 😅😅😅. I love hearing about all the little foibles of everyone's dogs.


Flippin' heck , 500 kms !!!
That is some trip for the barbers!!
Good ole' Aussie !!
Is that all on surfaced roads, or is there some corrugation action in there ?
That was a great experience when we were travelling in Aus - pretty daunting at times.
I remember we were camped up ( had a camper van ), and I sat there studying the map in the evening. I realised we were more than 200 miles from any decernible 'civilisation'.
Ok, for many Aussies that's no great deal, but by eurpoean standards it was quite a realisation.... 'what happens if...' ? moment.
This was back in 1997, when mobile phones were still abit of a luxury, we did consider it but in the end went without.
No problems, but it's funny now to think about not having a mobile for such an undertaking.

1997 was a hot one, and there were a lot of bush fires.
Pretty sure we were near Kosico, we pulled into a service station to fuel up one morning.
Whilst the attendant was fueling us I gazed up at the sky and mentioned the cloudy sky.
It wasn't clouds... he said it was smoke from the Blue Mountains which were ablaze, and were several hundred miles away !!!

Ha!! And the first time we got overtaken by a Roadtrain !!
That was Western Aus, we had been driving for ... hours and not seen a soul.
I'm afraid to say that in such conditions my mirror work had somewhat failed.
We heard a blast of airhorns, then sat there in awe as 64 wheels rumbled past us. Quite a thing !
We pulled over for 5 mins to let the dust settle.
Amazed me because I reckon we would have been making 55 - 60 mph, so would have hazered a guess that the Roadtrain must have been doing at least 70mph ?

Ahhhh.... happy days. Adventure !!


----------



## Sylvia K

The Popster said:


> Flippin' heck , 500 kms !!!
> That is some trip for the barbers!!
> Good ole' Aussie !!
> Is that all on surfaced roads, or is there some corrugation action in there ?
> That was a great experience when we were travelling in Aus - pretty daunting at times.
> I remember we were camped up ( had a camper van ), and I sat there studying the map in the evening. I realised we were more than 200 miles from any decernible 'civilisation'.
> Ok, for many Aussies that's no great deal, but by eurpoean standards it was quite a realisation.... 'what happens if...' ? moment.
> This was back in 1997, when mobile phones were still abit of a luxury, we did consider it but in the end went without.
> No problems, but it's funny now to think about not having a mobile for such an undertaking.
> 
> 1997 was a hot one, and there were a lot of bush fires.
> Pretty sure we were near Kosico, we pulled into a service station to fuel up one morning.
> Whilst the attendant was fueling us I gazed up at the sky and mentioned the cloudy sky.
> It wasn't clouds... he said it was smoke from the Blue Mountains which were ablaze, and were several hundred miles away !!!
> 
> Ha!! And the first time we got overtaken by a Roadtrain !!
> That was Western Aus, we had been driving for ... hours and not seen a soul.
> I'm afraid to say that in such conditions my mirror work had somewhat failed.
> We heard a blast of airhorns, then sat there in awe as 64 wheels rumbled past us. Quite a thing !
> We pulled over for 5 mins to let the dust settle.
> Amazed me because I reckon we would have been making 55 - 60 mph, so would have hazered a guess that the Roadtrain must have been doing at least 70mph ?
> 
> Ahhhh.... happy days. Adventure !!


All surfaced roads between us and the groomer. I think just about all the highways and main roads are surfaced now, but as soon as you turn off the highway here in the NT you're likely to be on dirt tracks. The first trip we did from Alice Springs to Adelaide in 1977 (wow, long time ago now!) the unsealed road from the NT border to Port Augusta in SA was all really badly corrugated. It shook us to pieces. Hardly any traffic. We drove for hours and hours without passing any other vehicles but kept having to stop to change tyres as we had so many flats. I became expert at getting a fire going and the billy can on to boil in less than 5 minutes, so by the time hubby had changed the tyre/s coffee was ready lol. I knew the priorities. On one trip south, - it may have been on that same one but my memories have dimmed a little with time -, we pulled off the track about 15 kilometres south of Coober Pedy to camp for the night. We had eaten and even washed up our plates lol and were sitting in the dust enjoying the total silence that is only to be found in the outback. So silent it was like a pressure in our ears. Not even the sound of an insect! As we gazed into the distance, we became aware of a reddish glow on the horizon which gradually became brighter and covered more of the sky. We thought it was a bush fire and started to get a bit anxious, but as we watched and wondered about whether to drive away, the haze started to turn a silvery colour and the moon rose above the horizon and spread it's glow all through the haze. It had been the moonlight just below the horizon glowing through the haze of red dust in the still desert air that we had seen. Spectacular and quite spooky. I've never forgotten the feeling of relief when we realised we weren't going to have to battle through a bush fire! Yes, I know that feeling when being overtaken by a road train in the bush. They sure did travel in those days. Now they are all speed limited to around 100 Km/hr. When the railroad was finally completed from Adelaide to Darwin around 2004 a lot of trucks disappeared from the roads as all the freight was transferred to trains instead. The cattle trucks still stayed though and got more numerous over the years. It was freaky overtaking or passing one of those because you ran the risk of being bombarded with cattle droppings if the cattle had turned their backs to the outside lolol. We never had the pleasure of that experience thank heavens. When there was a raise in fuel prices and the rail transport raised their prices in response, a lot of the freight was transferred back to road trains again. The suppliers use whichever transport mode is cheapest. Sometimes, as happened a few weeks ago, neither mode can be used because of flooding. We had no food deliveries into the NT for a couple of weeks back in January/February when the floods washed away part of the rail tracks and the roads in several places. It was exceptionally heavy rainfall this year. It's all back to normal now though. At least nobody could get away with blaming shortages on Covid for a while! I think everybody's store cupboards were pretty bare by the time the rail and roads were repaired. I even raided our cupboards and found very out of date dried beans and lentils that seemed perfectly good so used them and we're still here, so they must have been ok hahaha. Luckily we had quite a bit of frozen meat and tinned goods stored so we weren't in any danger of starving and nor was Ernie. Now, I think I'm in danger of turning this thread into a travel blog instead of talking about poodles, so I'll stop here. I did a trip to Oklahoma in 2002 but I might talk about that another time. 🧡


----------



## The Popster

Sylvia K said:


> All surfaced roads between us and the groomer. I think just about all the highways and main roads are surfaced now, but as soon as you turn off the highway here in the NT you're likely to be on dirt tracks. The first trip we did from Alice Springs to Adelaide in 1977 (wow, long time ago now!) the unsealed road from the NT border to Port Augusta in SA was all really badly corrugated. It shook us to pieces. Hardly any traffic. We drove for hours and hours without passing any other vehicles but kept having to stop to change tyres as we had so many flats. I became expert at getting a fire going and the billy can on to boil in less than 5 minutes, so by the time hubby had changed the tyre/s coffee was ready lol. I knew the priorities. On one trip south, - it may have been on that same one but my memories have dimmed a little with time -, we pulled off the track about 15 kilometres south of Coober Pedy to camp for the night. We had eaten and even washed up our plates lol and were sitting in the dust enjoying the total silence that is only to be found in the outback. So silent it was like a pressure in our ears. Not even the sound of an insect! As we gazed into the distance, we became aware of a reddish glow on the horizon which gradually became brighter and covered more of the sky. We thought it was a bush fire and started to get a bit anxious, but as we watched and wondered about whether to drive away, the haze started to turn a silvery colour and the moon rose above the horizon and spread it's glow all through the haze. It had been the moonlight just below the horizon glowing through the haze of red dust in the still desert air that we had seen. Spectacular and quite spooky. I've never forgotten the feeling of relief when we realised we weren't going to have to battle through a bush fire! Yes, I know that feeling when being overtaken by a road train in the bush. They sure did travel in those days. Now they are all speed limited to around 100 Km/hr. When the railroad was finally completed from Adelaide to Darwin around 2004 a lot of trucks disappeared from the roads as all the freight was transferred to trains instead. The cattle trucks still stayed though and got more numerous over the years. It was freaky overtaking or passing one of those because you ran the risk of being bombarded with cattle droppings if the cattle had turned their backs to the outside lolol. We never had the pleasure of that experience thank heavens. When there was a raise in fuel prices and the rail transport raised their prices in response, a lot of the freight was transferred back to road trains again. The suppliers use whichever transport mode is cheapest. Sometimes, as happened a few weeks ago, neither mode can be used because of flooding. We had no food deliveries into the NT for a couple of weeks back in January/February when the floods washed away part of the rail tracks and the roads in several places. It was exceptionally heavy rainfall this year. It's all back to normal now though. At least nobody could get away with blaming shortages on Covid for a while! I think everybody's store cupboards were pretty bare by the time the rail and roads were repaired. I even raided our cupboards and found very out of date dried beans and lentils that seemed perfectly good so used them and we're still here, so they must have been ok hahaha. Luckily we had quite a bit of frozen meat and tinned goods stored so we weren't in any danger of starving and nor was Ernie. Now, I think I'm in danger of turning this thread into a travel blog instead of talking about poodles, so I'll stop here. I did a trip to Oklahoma in 2002 but I might talk about that another time. 🧡


Yes that's another memory stirred.
Fire and water.
We were near to Kathrine when I saw a 4x4 emergency vehicle towing a rescue rib !
I thought uh ? Here ?
Of course it was around then I think or not long before we were there that Kathrine had been flooded!
I believe the first railway built between Alice and Darwin was in the 50's ?
When built it opened and was running for a short time before the rains arrived, rains that had never been experienced in living memory, which washed the new railroad away !!
Something like that.
I can't see it happening now, what with having Poppy - travelling days are over methinks, at least internationally - but I do fancy a long haul rail trip in Aussie.
The Ghan ?
We were in the NT, when one evening we were treated to an amazing tropical storm, I think the locals referred to it as a 'red sprite'?
What a show!
We were staying in a roadhouse, shipping container was our room.
Once in bed, lights out - the better half made a little squeal and said urgently that something was on her head.
It was a frog, sitting squarely on her forehead...
My biggest fear was the dreaded spider fest one might expect in Aus.
Strangely I was bitten by a spider but did not even notice!
Only in the morning I had a big lump on my hand and suggested I had been got by a mosi, our friends wife had a look and said there were two puncture marks so it must have been a spider.
Woops... you are right this is meant to be about Poodles!!
But enjoying looking back to our travelling days!!


----------



## The Popster

Poppy had a busy day yesterday helping with the woodland work...


----------



## Sylvia K

The Popster said:


> Poppy had a busy day yesterday helping with the woodland work...
> View attachment 490296
> View attachment 490297
> View attachment 490298
> View attachment 490299
> View attachment 490300
> View attachment 490301
> View attachment 490302
> View attachment 490303
> View attachment 490304
> View attachment 490305


Looks like she had a great time with you all! Love those gorgeous daffodils. I'd love to be able to grow those in my garden but its too hot here. The poor things would shrivel up in the sun in no time. So many pretty flowers that I grew up with in the UK but I can't grow them here. Roses seem to be an exception, but they need a lot of coddling here or the burning sun and hot winds kill them off too. My roses are looking pretty sad right now. I really need to get out early in the morning before the sun hits the rose tubs and work with them. Seeing your blooms has inspired me . And Ernie would just love to have us in the garden to play with him 😅😅😅


----------



## The Popster

Ahhh, Poppy loves Daffs.
Here are some Daffs for you to enjoy with her...


----------



## Sylvia K

The Popster said:


> Ahhh, Poppy loves Daffs.
> Here are some Daffs for you to enjoy with her...
> View attachment 490306
> View attachment 490307
> View attachment 490308
> View attachment 490309


Oh wow! Wordsworth country. He must have got the inspiration for his poem from here among the host of golden daffodils. Superb! Imagine waking up to such beauty every day. Poppy sure looks as if she enjoys her surroundings as well    Are those Jacaranda trees in the foreground? The ones with the blue flowers. What are the trees in the background with the lovely golden flowers or foliage?


----------



## Tulsi

Poppy and flowers. Hars to know which are easier on the eye, well not that hard ...


----------



## The Popster

Sylvia K said:


> Oh wow! Wordsworth country. He must have got the inspiration for his poem from here among the host of golden daffodils. Superb! Imagine waking up to such beauty every day. Poppy sure looks as if she enjoys her surroundings as well    Are those Jacaranda trees in the foreground? The ones with the blue flowers. What are the trees in the background with the lovely golden flowers or foliage?


As we walked past I was trying to remember Jacaranda.... seeing your post confirmed it.
So I reckon that's right.


----------



## The Popster

Tulsi said:


> Poppy and flowers. Hars to know which are easier on the eye, well not that hard ...


Er.... they compliment one another ?


----------



## Tulsi

They do. Poppy is of course cuter!


----------



## The Popster

So Poppy's first.... major rebellion happened.
Bit concerning, maybe not ?
Mostly Poppy's recall is pretty good, she is still young I'm hoping she will absolutely understand our tone and vibes when it really matters as she grows.
We have already seen evidence of this on a couple of occassions.
We have noticed that there are times when we are calling her that she is absolutely aware of the instruction but she just has to finnish what she is doing first.
This is mostly sniffing something, or observing something that has caught her attention - a dog in the distance usually.
So sometimes it's a case of ' in my own time'.
When we are on The Plot we might see her wandering off down the track towards the road, we call her and she will come.
We might lose sight of her as she goes for a rummage in the undergrowth, a quick blast on the dog whistle and she comes racing back, which is very pleasing.
However, when we were there this weekend a dog came visiting. There are three or four dogs on some neighbouring land.
Not keen on them just turning up, but they are all fine and socialised.
One little black dog is now putting in a regular appearance, and finally Poppy has got him playing rather than just mooching about weeing on stuff.
He stays 10 mins or so usually then heads off back to his land.
This time Poppy followed him, off through the woods.
I called her making it clear this was not on, but she did not come back.
Horrible feeling.
I got the dog whistle and gave it a few frantic blasts.
'Mum' and a friend headed off in to the woods and I went in another direction.
Finally I could see her through the trees happily mooching about on the 'neighbours land' with the little black dog.
I called her , she ignored me.
I gave the whistle a couple more blasts, and lo and behold the little black dog came racing through the woods back to our land .... FOLLOWED by madam!
Really disapointing, and worrying.
'Mum' though thinks that Poppy was well aware of how unhappy with her we were, so perhaps a lesson learned?
Ho hum.....


----------



## fjm

I'm glad you found her safely - I know that heart stopping feeling too well!

Time to reinforce the whistle every single time, and if she is ignoring it find another emergency recall signal. We all do it - let the recall slip just a bit, reward with just a Good Dog! instead of a chicken jackpot, let our anxiety make us cross when finally we manage to find the dog again. All goes to show that training is a continuing process and never done and dusted.

[I lost Freddy last night. I was sure he was inside, but having searched the house was on the verge of hunting outside when he strolled sleepily out of the cat crate, which was still in the hall from last week's vet visit...]


----------



## Sylvia K

The Popster said:


> So Poppy's first.... major rebellion happened.
> Bit concerning, maybe not ?
> Mostly Poppy's recall is pretty good, she is still young I'm hoping she will absolutely understand our tone and vibes when it really matters as she grows.
> We have already seen evidence of this on a couple of occassions.
> We have noticed that there are times when we are calling her that she is absolutely aware of the instruction but she just has to finnish what she is doing first.
> This is mostly sniffing something, or observing something that has caught her attention - a dog in the distance usually.
> So sometimes it's a case of ' in my own time'.
> When we are on The Plot we might see her wandering off down the track towards the road, we call her and she will come.
> We might lose sight of her as she goes for a rummage in the undergrowth, a quick blast on the dog whistle and she comes racing back, which is very pleasing.
> However, when we were there this weekend a dog came visiting. There are three or four dogs on some neighbouring land.
> Not keen on them just turning up, but they are all fine and socialised.
> One little black dog is now putting in a regular appearance, and finally Poppy has got him playing rather than just mooching about weeing on stuff.
> He stays 10 mins or so usually then heads off back to his land.
> This time Poppy followed him, off through the woods.
> I called her making it clear this was not on, but she did not come back.
> Horrible feeling.
> I got the dog whistle and gave it a few frantic blasts.
> 'Mum' and a friend headed off in to the woods and I went in another direction.
> Finally I could see her through the trees happily mooching about on the 'neighbours land' with the little black dog.
> I called her , she ignored me.
> I gave the whistle a couple more blasts, and lo and behold the little black dog came racing through the woods back to our land .... FOLLOWED by madam!
> Really disapointing, and worrying.
> 'Mum' though thinks that Poppy was well aware of how unhappy with her we were, so perhaps a lesson learned?
> Ho hum.....
> View attachment 490359
> View attachment 490360
> View attachment 490361


She was away with the fairies in that magical wonderland of daffodils and canine friends and so many other things to pee on and, and, and ......... Oh, Poppy.


----------



## Sylvia K

I really, really need to do a lot more work on Ernie's recall as well. Not that he's got much recall to begin with as he hasn't had a lot of proper training for a while. Luckily he's absolutely the most food motivated dog on the planet and I only have to rustle a bag slightly for him to completely forget everything, including his brain, and come running. Needs a lot of work to refine that response now and gradually discontinue the rustle and follow up treat


----------



## The Popster

fjm said:


> I'm glad you found her safely - I know that heart stopping feeling too well!
> 
> Time to reinforce the whistle every single time, and if she is ignoring it find another emergency recall signal. We all do it - let the recall slip just a bit, reward with just a Good Dog! instead of a chicken jackpot, let our anxiety make us cross when finally we manage to find the dog again. All goes to show that training is a continuing process and never done and dusted.
> 
> [I lost Freddy last night. I was sure he was inside, but having searched the house was on the verge of hunting outside when he strolled sleepily out of the cat crate, which was still in the hall from last week's vet visit...]


Yes, we have to reinforce the dog whistle, need to use it more often.
It's used rarely, 'break glass in case of emergency'.
Good point thanks.


----------



## Sylvia K

fjm said:


> I'm glad you found her safely - I know that heart stopping feeling too well!
> 
> Time to reinforce the whistle every single time, and if she is ignoring it find another emergency recall signal. We all do it - let the recall slip just a bit, reward with just a Good Dog! instead of a chicken jackpot, let our anxiety make us cross when finally we manage to find the dog again. All goes to show that training is a continuing process and never done and dusted.
> 
> [I lost Freddy last night. I was sure he was inside, but having searched the house was on the verge of hunting outside when he strolled sleepily out of the cat crate, which was still in the hall from last week's vet visit...]


Well I guess technically he was still in the house lol


----------



## The Popster

'absolutely the most food motivated dog on the planet'.... I suspect there are a few who may think otherwise


----------



## The Popster

Sylvia K said:


> Oh wow! Wordsworth country. He must have got the inspiration for his poem from here among the host of golden daffodils. Superb! Imagine waking up to such beauty every day. Poppy sure looks as if she enjoys her surroundings as well    Are those Jacaranda trees in the foreground? The ones with the blue flowers. What are the trees in the background with the lovely golden flowers or foliage?


'What are the trees in the background with the lovely golden flowers or foliage'? Actually they are mostly Hazel. The colour is a little exagerated with the photo edit.


----------



## The Popster

So... yesterday in our local park we heard the latest news regarding an American Bully that is 'walked' there.
Yet another attack.
A messy one, the owner of the dog attacked knocked over in the foray.
The Bully appeared as a Puppy, about the same time as we began walking Poppy in the park when she was a pup.
Poppy ran over to it, wanting to investigate, excited puppyhood guiding her yet fearless over confident little character.
She only got covered in slobber, but after her 2nd or 3rd meeting with it had decided she rather keep her distance. Very estute of her, and something she considers now when seeing a dog she doesn't know. ( she sits or stands and watches weighing up the dogs character from a distance, and does seem to know what she is doing. Often indicating her opinion by standing on her back legs and barking at them). ( If she sees the Bully in question now she does exactly that ).
Anyway in the early days this dog was walked off the lead and wore a neck banner stating 'friendly'. Hmmmm....
It wasn't long though before the owners voice could be heard somewhere in the park yelling a screaming at the dog.
A moronic noise.
Someone saw him punching the dog.
Cut to the quick here, then came the attacks, 5 that we knew of.
When confronted by dog owners the owner of the Bully becomes very aggresive, he clearly shouldn't be a dog owner of any type, let alone this Bully.
But that's the rub isn't it? The kind of people attracted to these types of dogs?
Which I don't like to say, for reasons I will explain later.
We then heard he was breeding from the dog, and now has a puppy bitch from the litter, which has heightened his dogs aggresive attitude towards other dogs. ( walks them together).
This weeks attack was on another un neutered dog.
Why isn't this reported ?
Well there seems to be a lack of interest from the police, local council, dog warden, requiring 'evidence' or they cannot take action.

Does my head in. A few months ago we heard of a yorkshire terrier killed by a couple of 'war dogs' in another local park, the perpertrators getting away with it, and appear to take some joy from the event.
I look back some 40 odd years when driving along with my mother when I spotted a dog I did not recognise.
Mum said something along the lines ' Oh dear, that's a Rottweiler, and I can see the owner has no idea what they are doing, that is a dog that must be fully under control, I see problems ahead if Rotweilers become 'popular' here'.
She was correct, and it was in 1997 I think that the pointless dangerous dog act was introduced, directly after incidents with Rotweilers.
The last 20 years or so it has all been about 'banned' breeds, Pitbulls specificly.

I know I know, just about any dog can get into a 'scrap', and just about any dog can be antisocial because of poor upbringing. People who should never have a dog.
Bad enough that such combinations can lead to some dog being killed or mauled, but as we know children too fall victim to this, as happened recently here.Terrible.
Mind you again advice given to me by my mother was no matter how well trained your dog is, never leave them unattended with a small child.

So can you imagine my horror when visiting a family member who had a new guy in her life, arriving at their home we were greeted by a big bloody Pitbull ?
'What the 'f' is this.... '?
A Jack Russel and a Pointrer appeared at the garden gate too.
By the evening it was clear that all was well, given that we were entertained by the Pitbull as he went bonkers in the indoor horse riding school, racing about jumping over the side walls, showing how very powerful his was.
In the evening I went out for a smoke on the farm house steps, when the guy came out to feed the dogs...and cats.
I watched in awe as first the cats were fed, then the Jack Russel then the Pointer and finally the Pitbull.
By the next morning I ( we ), loved the Pitbull.... he was sweet !!
Sitting having breakfast outside he picked up a piece of straw and placed it on Poppy's mum's knee, wanting her to play.

Not sure what I wanted to say here, but I know I feel guilty now when I say something along the lines of ' why the hell do morons have to get these rediculous f***ing war dogs'?


----------



## The Popster

Poppy had quite an interesting weekend, consequently so did we.
She visited Banzai, where often as not she will get his ball out of it's holder on the throwing stick thing - the ball wanger.
It's left in the garden and Banzai is not really allowed to take his ball indoors, and he can't remove it from the ball wanger himself.
Poppy has got it out for him on a few occassions, usually dropping it for him as soon as she has got it extracted from the wanger.
He watches her closely whilst she works on getting the ball.
This time she did not drop it, but hurried of with it onto the lawn. 
Banzai followed her, but just watched her lay down and start chewing his ball. I was surprised.
He then found a ruined tennis ball laying on the lawn, which he asked me to play with.
A couple of throws, and Poppy decided that was more interesting and ran over to us, Banzai imediatley ran over to the 'proper' ball and reclaimed poccession.
Doggy 'cons' ?
A little while latter we were watching Poppy in the garden where she was trying to get another of Banzais toys of a garden table, up on her back legs but could not quite reach it.
Banzai's owner went out into the garden with Banzai and told Banzai to get the toy from the table, it was his 'tug of war' toy - a favorite.
Banzai got the toy and unusually dropped it in the middle of the lawn - 'for Poppy' ? - who ran over to it straight away.
She had a good game of tug of war with Banzai's owner, Banzai watching on.
I know we can read a little too much into dog behaviour sometimes - but hey who knows uh?

We were sitting having a coffee at the kiosk in the park.
Poppy sitting there between us watching the world go by.
Way off in the distance was a group of dogs with a local dog walker.
She was really interested, and normally as we were sitting 'watching' she would not run off.
Mum said ' go on then....' and Poppy raced off.
Whilst being surprised and impressed at her instant understanding and reaction to Mum's quiet 'go on then...', we decided to head off after her, thinking maybe letting her be so far away was not so great.
She did her thing, said hello to a couple of the dogs, quick 'zoomie' round them, then came racing back to us.

Also her general training sessions over the last few days have been really good - good fun !!
She has the 'classics' well sorted, but what is becoming apparent new tricks are being picked up really quickly.
I hope the truffle hunting is still a possibility - really got to crack on with that!
And there are indications that she tells us 'now is the time' , for the late evening before bed 'quick pee'. 
The classic stand in the hallway looking at the front door.
This is great, as sometimes it's a bit of a battle to convince her a pee before bedtime is a good idea.


----------



## Little Milo

The Popster said:


> Poppy had quite an interesting weekend, consequently so did we.
> She visited Banzai, where often as not she will get his ball out of it's holder on the throwing stick thing - the ball wanger.
> It's left in the garden and Banzai is not really allowed to take his ball indoors, and he can't remove it from the ball wanger himself.
> Poppy has got it out for him on a few occassions, usually dropping it for him as soon as she has got it extracted from the wanger.
> He watches her closely whilst she works on getting the ball.
> This time she did not drop it, but hurried of with it onto the lawn.
> Banzai followed her, but just watched her lay down and start chewing his ball. I was surprised.
> He then found a ruined tennis ball laying on the lawn, which he asked me to play with.
> A couple of throws, and Poppy decided that was more interesting and ran over to us, Banzai imediatley ran over to the 'proper' ball and reclaimed poccession.
> Doggy 'cons' ?
> A little while latter we were watching Poppy in the garden where she was trying to get another of Banzais toys of a garden table, up on her back legs but could not quite reach it.
> Banzai's owner went out into the garden with Banzai and told Banzai to get the toy from the table, it was his 'tug of war' toy - a favorite.
> Banzai got the toy and unusually dropped it in the middle of the lawn - 'for Poppy' ? - who ran over to it straight away.
> She had a good game of tug of war with Banzai's owner, Banzai watching on.
> I know we can read a little too much into dog behaviour sometimes - but hey who knows uh?
> 
> We were sitting having a coffee at the kiosk in the park.
> Poppy sitting there between us watching the world go by.
> Way off in the distance was a group of dogs with a local dog walker.
> She was really interested, and normally as we were sitting 'watching' she would not run off.
> Mum said ' go on then....' and Poppy raced off.
> Whilst being surprised and impressed at her instant understanding and reaction to Mum's quiet 'go on then...', we decided to head off after her, thinking maybe letting her be so far away was not so great.
> She did her thing, said hello to a couple of the dogs, quick 'zoomie' round them, then came racing back to us.
> 
> Also her general training sessions over the last few days have been really good - good fun !!
> She has the 'classics' well sorted, but what is becoming apparent new tricks are being picked up really quickly.
> I hope the truffle hunting is still a possibility - really got to crack on with that!
> And there are indications that she tells us 'now is the time' , for the late evening before bed 'quick pee'.
> The classic stand in the hallway looking at the front door.
> This is great, as sometimes it's a bit of a battle to convince her a pee before bedtime is a good idea.
> View attachment 490637
> 
> View attachment 490638
> View attachment 490639
> View attachment 490640
> View attachment 490641
> View attachment 490642
> View attachment 490643
> View attachment 490644
> View attachment 490645
> View attachment 490646


Such a good girl, Poppy!


----------



## The Popster

Ho hum.... back from the park where Poppy nicked a treat from one ladies treat bag - pickpocket Dickensian Artful Dodger style - and then another lady had her bag of sausages extracted from her coat pocket, by Pilfering Poppy.
From Artful Dodger to Doe-eyed Oliver Twist - 'please sir, can I have more'?
This is not good.
Among her attributes I'd rather not have to add 'crafty'.


----------



## Liz

"Pilfering Poppy" hahahaha, you've got a purloining poodle!


----------



## Sylvia K

Hahaha, Poppy is learning the secret - and not so secret - art of acquisition. Ernie also has his repertoire of tricks for getting what his little heart desires! He stands perfectly on his hind legs with his front legs tucked under his chin and dances around the tables, benches, shelves - anything that he can access with his eyes to see what pickings are available. His attitude is 'if my eyes can see and my paws can reach - it's mine!' It's more than likely to be articles of clothing or food that he goes after (apart from the one time he nabbed one of my hearing aids and demolished it) and he's got his disappearing-behind-the-sofa-with-the-spoils act down to a fine art. He does give away his intentions though, as once his brain clicks into gear he always looks around to see if anyone is watching before he takes action hahaha. Wonder how long it will be before he realises he'd have a better chance of success if he didn't do that sneaky glance behind first. I think we need to do a lot more work with Ernie before his ballet exploits transition into combined spider man/action man/superman actions . I hate to think what these precocious poodles would get up to were they to get together and combine their talents!


----------



## Liz

Aww, Poppy's People, I'm sorry that she's become the Artful Popper. Perhaps we should add "unabashed pilferer" to @Phaz23 's thread on unwritten breed characteristics? Mia's old enough (and I'm well trained enough) now that she skips the hullabaloo of thieving and just tells me what she wants and I give it to her. 🤷‍♀️


----------



## The Popster

That was.... fun and very rewarding.
Uplifting.
I'd go as far as to say good for the soul.
And actually isn't that generally what 'man's best friend' is all about ?
Ha!! Aside from fox poo rolling / eating, slipper chewing, vet visits and bills ....etc etc.

Met Banzai as we got to the park, he was just leaving.
It was obvious he did not want to go home, so he stayed with Poppy and me.
They have walked together before, but never with just one 'responsible' master of the hounds.
We have wondered about it being the case, one of Banzai's family or us having to walk them both in an emergency.
As it happened today it wasn't an emergency, just a 'moment'.

Once Banzai's owner had gone we walked together, the both of them happily trotting along.
Then Poppy had a poo. No interference from the boy, but it suddenly dawned on me that I might have to deal with him too at some point.
Fine, I have before but it's all a bit different from a little Mini Poo ( Ha ha ) ! Need a bloody black bin sack for the Banz....
Anyway as we walked round the field it was just lovely being with the pair of them.
Both so attentive. 
We all had a good play, Banzai with a ball ( Poppy's ball ), and she with a stick.
Not so much any activity, just walking along together was so nice.
For me certainly, and for them I suspect - apsrt from my constant chattering to them.
Anyway got to the snack kiosk, Poppy jumped up onto her normal seat, Banzai sussed what might happen and lay down next to the table whilst I went to order.
We had a lovely 30 mins or so sitting there.
The pair of them were just brilliant.
Can't imagine why.... ?

But as we were leaving the park I realised that for the first time someone was going to have to walk them both along the street on leads.
When imagining this in the past it was pictured as being maybe a little 'tricky'. Both veering this way and that.
But no, it was a dream.
Loved it.


----------



## Tulsi

Beautiful.

Look at them wanting and resisting those chips!!!


----------



## The Popster

Tulsi said:


> Beautiful.
> 
> Look at them wanting and resisting those chips!!!


Ahhh yes of course ... the chips 
I thought they were just sitting there behaving


----------



## The Popster

Poppy finds treasure.... a sock


----------



## The Popster

Poppy meets.... Poppy


----------



## Puppy Love

Wally and I are jealous. That looks like a wonderful place for Poppy and you to get out and stretch your legs. We don't have places like that where we are.


----------



## The Popster

Puppy Love said:


> Wally and I are jealous. That looks like a wonderful place for Poppy and you to get out and stretch your legs. We don't have places like that where we are.


Awww, sorry to hear that.
But you are right, we are lucky to have a good park 2 mins away.
We also have a couple of woodlands too just mins away.
Actually where we are is a very green part of London.
Lovely in the summer, so many trees along the roads.
A pity that some people don't appreciate it, far too much rubbish laying around - which is horrible when it's in the park.
You wonder why and how people can leave plastic, tins, and other rubbish on the green after a 'gathering'.
Also there's a noticable increase in dog's mess not being picked up, in the park and on pavements.
Ignorant sods.

Yes the local park is good, 2 big greens so plenty of room, a woodland, and a lake to walk round.
Though after rain it does get terribly waterlogged, proper muddy.


----------



## The Popster

Waiting for the truffle oil to arrive.
As an aside -Truffle oil con.

Tried booking a training course for truffle hunting, but fully booked very quickly.
So may as well give it a go ourselves.
Though much truffle oil isn't really truffle oil, it should at least chemically smell right, so it can still be used.
I was going to put it on fresh corks, but I've seen online cotton wool used, then wrapped in kitchen foil.
No doubt I will be proved wrong, but I have sneaky feeling Poppy might be 'up for it'. ( Be millioaires this time next year )
Poppy does like playing 'find it'.
She already enjoys digging - for roots, and quite often near the base of trees, especially oak.
Poodle's are listed in the top 10 truffle hunters.

Hmmmm.... can see it now, Poppy excelling in truffle finding, but scoffing them before we can get to the £500 specimen!!


----------



## The Popster

Truffle training has begun.
Put some truffle oil on a cottonwool ball, wrapped in silver foil got her sniffing it and rewarded with treat.
Very quickly put truffle 'lure' down on the floor ' find truffle', she would go and get it, and recieve a treat.
Moved on quickly, playing 'find it'. hiding the 'lure' in the living room, sending her in to find it, good results.
Then hid lure again, but under a towel , again good results.
This process is meant to be continued indoors for a few days, no distractions I guess.
Next day had to go to the country retreat, so did much the same there.
But very soon placing the lure under leaves and twigs. Success.
Advice I have seen said that after first go outside, next stage would be burying the lure - after at least a week of the above process.
Well we got there within 2 days, as I buried the lure just under the surface, and she dug it up
The person showing this method also said that you may have to show your dog how to dig, which really surprised me as I thought all dogs would dig ?
Anyway, this was never a worry with Poppy, she loves digging, especially for roots, in fact I think she might have been a miner in a past life.... among other things.
Really quite pleased with this so far, of course early days .....
One thing for sure though as we continue, we will have to make sure the truffle traing treats are top notch, as on a couple of occassions she nudged the offered treat away with her nose, expecting something a bit more special for the 'work'.

Hmmm... she was sitting on the cabin's decking on mum's lap. whilst I put some bird food out.
Filled a bird feeder with suet balls.
Poppy had obviously been watching me, as a little while later she went over to the wood pile and clearly wanted the bird feeder.







































































Cheeky Monkey.

Next day breakfast in Banzai's garden, afternoon a visit to little Ronnie, end of the weekend she was knackered!


----------



## Sylvia K

Oh, she looks so happy and engaged in all the pictures. You've obviously found something that really suits her talents - and she's already figured out how to bargain for higher pay 😅 😅 😅


----------



## The Popster

Sylvia K said:


> Oh, she looks so happy and engaged in all the pictures. You've obviously found something that really suits her talents - and she's already figured out how to bargain for higher pay 😅 😅 😅


Ha! Yes she certainly has, Chairwoman of the PPP - Poodle Pay Party.
I often 'bore / irritate mum' with my endless ' do you think she is a happy girl'? - so nice of you to share your opinion in that.
Hoping that I'm doing the truffle training the correct way, though I guess it's simply 'scent training' .... can get these things wrong maybe.
It's fun, and fantasising of lovely country walks in a truufle area knowing the signs to look for, and seeing Poppy snuffling away.... 
Oh, on our walk I took a picture, and I confess you crossed my mind... thought it was a view you would like, reminding you of this gorgeous little island
Posted elsewhere but here it is....


----------



## Sylvia K

What a beautiful picture. Thank you so much for thinking of me. It looks like such an idyllic setting and I could almost imagine myself walking there. My surroundings here are very different. Sand, clay and scrub for hundreds of miles. The bush has a beauty that is unique but I don't think I've seen anywhere to beat the sheer loveliness of the English countryside. I wanted to try and teach my toy poodle, Teddy (dec) to scent but because of constant hospitalisations and life generally just getting in the way, it just didn't happen. I think he would have loved it. Teddy was really good at scenting out and tracking mice but my other toy, Toby (dec) was the master catcher and despatcher! He would stay behind Teddy and let him find and flush the creatures out then pounce and snaffle the prize from right under Teddy's nose. Hahaha, but Teddy didn't seem to mind. I think they just had a good cooperative system worked out between them. I'd love to hear how Poppy progresses with the truffle hunting. Are there any places that they grow where you live?


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

Sounds like great progress in such a short time! Very good Poppy! 
I can't help but wonder if wrapping the truffle oil up in silver foil is a good idea? I'd be worried she might eat it. What am I missing?


----------



## The Popster

Sylvia K said:


> What a beautiful picture. Thank you so much for thinking of me. It looks like such an idyllic setting and I could almost imagine myself walking there. My surroundings here are very different. Sand, clay and scrub for hundreds of miles. The bush has a beauty that is unique but I don't think I've seen anywhere to beat the sheer loveliness of the English countryside. I wanted to try and teach my toy poodle, Teddy (dec) to scent but because of constant hospitalisations and life generally just getting in the way, it just didn't happen. I think he would have loved it. Teddy was really good at scenting out and tracking mice but my other toy, Toby (dec) was the master catcher and despatcher! He would stay behind Teddy and let him find and flush the creatures out then pounce and snaffle the prize from right under Teddy's nose. Hahaha, but Teddy didn't seem to mind. I think they just had a good cooperative system worked out between them. I'd love to hear how Poppy progresses with the truffle hunting. Are there any places that they grow where you live?


Thanks, and glad it 'did it for you' 
Mice hunters uh? I suspect that was a really good thing !!
Poppy chased her first rabbits on the weekend, though I doubt she would know what to do if she caught one.
Ha!! Sneaky old Toby, or maybe just delegated ?
The bush certainly has a unique beauty, which I found absolutely stunning. 
Then the rainforests, places like Fraser Island - ( places 'like', ? don't know that there is ), Blue Mountains, King's Canyon, Great Ocean rd, The Grampians, Hunter Valley... Jeez I could go on.
I suppose Victoria, especially driving along the Great Ocean rd, in somewhat un Australian weather did remind me of 'home', ceratinly Wales
I think you can get a bit ... well you know 'familiarity breeding' and all that.
The sights we saw in Aussie were simply wonderful, and I remember thinking we would be disappointed with what the UK had to offer when we returned.
But no, we got home and saw things anew, and were blown away at the beauty.


----------



## The Popster

94Magna_Tom said:


> Sounds like great progress in such a short time! Very good Poppy!
> I can't help but wonder if wrapping the truffle oil up in silver foil is a good idea? I'd be worried she might eat it. What am I missing?


Initially I wondered about that, but she finds the package and drops it very quickly - no 'test' chews.
And it's about the size of a ping pong ball, so can't just be swallowed acidently..... Hmmm, famous last words.


----------



## The Popster

Poppy met a lovely little Toy Poodle at the park.
New kid on the block.
They had a proper chase around - almost instantly as they met.
Banzai was there too, and clearly was uncincerned about the Toy Poodle - often he checks out a new dog, or warns off any dogs he isn't keen on being too close to Poppy.
Poppy chased Betty down, only then did Banzai check her out.
Now I know we can read too much into animal behaviour... 'amphormising...amfer...anphor , can't spell it, atributing human traits to animals', but looking at the pictures, to me it looks like Poppy having chased down Betty is standing over her prize whilst watching Banzai checking Betty out - getting his approval ?


----------



## Tulsi

Rusty does the standing over his prize thing just like that.

Anthromorphising ??? Hmmm.


----------



## The Popster

Hmmmm... how on earth does she make friends?


----------



## fjm

That little Frenchie looks decidedly worried - but then they usually do!


----------



## The Popster

fjm said:


> That little Frenchie looks decidedly worried - but then they usually do!


Funnily enough Momo is really very much a close friend, in her top 3 for sure.
But yes, now you mention it they do tend to have a look of concern don't they.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

She looks like a little monster in the 3rd picture! The way she's got her hands out and teeth showing! Reminds me of a movie creature rearing up (Haha...think kinda slow motion 😅😜).


----------



## The Popster

Joy o Joy !!
Today off to the groomers.
Pick up a perfumed beauty !

Over to Banzai's garden 4 hrs later.
Poppy decides to get the zoomies.... which took her into the garden pond!!!
Laaaadoooosh !!
Just brilliant... 
Bless her though it was a misjudgement.... I think.
But boy did she stink.
And that lovely blow dryed groom gone.

Just stuck her in the bath, she was not happy about that.
Swear I can still smell pond....


----------



## PowersPup

94Magna_Tom said:


> She looks like a little monster in the 3rd picture! The way she's got her hands out and teeth showing! Reminds me of a movie creature rearing up (Haha...think kinda slow motion 😅😜).


That's exactly what Topper looks like when he plays with other dogs - shows a lot of teeth, perhaps to guard his personal space, and rears up a lot. He also gets the zoomies and can outrun most of the other dogs we encounter.

the word is anthropomorphize. I think you're reading the dogs correctly!


----------



## Tulsi

Haha the pond dipper, oops.

Rusty gets very hyper when playing often adding in growls and little hysterical squeaks.


----------



## The Popster

Groom + 4 hrs 'fall' into garden pond ✔
Groom + 30 hrs rummage in camp fire ashes ✔
Groom + 48 hrs Roll in fox poo ✔


----------



## Tulsi

!!!!!!!


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

How else is she gonna get that 'stinky' grooming stuff off🤣! That'll teach you...!


----------



## The Popster

94Magna_Tom said:


> How else is she gonna get that 'stinky' grooming stuff off🤣! That'll teach you...!


We consider ourselves properly informed...


----------



## Rose n Poos

The Popster said:


> Hmmmm... how on earth does she make friends?


Obviously, it's her delicate, invisible touch


----------



## The Popster

Ahhh ... spring has def sprung, Poppy loves the Bluebells


----------



## Tulsi

Oh how glorious. Poppy is queen of the bluebell woods to be sure.


----------



## Minie

Poppy looks like the Queen of blossoms. What beautiful pictures and quite the contrast to Queen of the pond and fox poo.


----------



## The Popster

Strut patrol, rummage, guard, rest.


----------



## Liz

There's nothing like the confidence and self-assuredness of a young dog who knows her routines, her places, her people. She is the master of her world.


----------



## The Popster

Liz said:


> There's nothing like the confidence and self-assuredness of a young dog who knows her routines, her places, her people. She is the master of her world.


Yup, given up on the misguided notion that 'master' was my domain


----------



## The Popster




----------



## The Popster

So, after her last groom there was the 4hrs after dip in the garden pond - accidental - unsure, and the following day a mess about in the campfire ashes - unrelated, innocent unsure.
But there was also a 4 rolls in fox poo , 3 times during first walk in park after groom, and then again next park walk.
Something she doesn't really do.
I was concerned as I feared this was going to be a trait - her thing.
But the last 2 visite to the park she has not rolled in anything.

Other owners have dogs that are pretty well up for rolling in Sh one T all too often.
Up to the other day we were not concerned with this, but that little episode really put us in a worried state.
And a quick look online suggests that actually there might not be much you can do to stop this behaviour.

So we are hoping that our clever little girl picked up our displeasure, and the immediate full on bath when she gets home, has decided that it's probably not the thing to do.
Fingers crossed.


----------



## Liz

The Popster said:


> So we are hoping that our clever little girl picked up our displeasure, and the immediate full on bath when she gets home, has decided that it's probably not the thing to do.


The eternal optimist


----------



## Starla

The Popster said:


> So, after her last groom there was the 4hrs after dip in the garden pond - accidental - unsure, and the following day a mess about in the campfire ashes - unrelated, innocent unsure.
> But there was also a 4 rolls in fox poo , 3 times during first walk in park after groom, and then again next park walk.
> Something she doesn't really do.
> I was concerned as I feared this was going to be a trait - her thing.
> But the last 2 visite to the park she has not rolled in anything.
> 
> Other owners have dogs that are pretty well up for rolling in Sh one T all too often.
> Up to the other day we were not concerned with this, but that little episode really put us in a worried state.
> And a quick look online suggests that actually there might not be much you can do to stop this behaviour.
> 
> So we are hoping that our clever little girl picked up our displeasure, and the immediate full on bath when she gets home, has decided that it's probably not the thing to do.
> Fingers crossed.


Idk how flexible your groomer is, but using a less smelly (good to us, likely overpowering to dogs) shampoo/conditioner and skipping the cologne might make her less inclined to replace it with better (to her!) smells.


----------



## The Popster

Starla said:


> Idk how flexible your groomer is, but using a less smelly (good to us, likely overpowering to dogs) shampoo/conditioner and skipping the cologne might make her less inclined to replace it with better (to her!) smells.





Starla said:


> Idk how flexible your groomer is, but using a less smelly (good to us, likely overpowering to dogs) shampoo/conditioner and skipping the cologne might make her less inclined to replace it with better (to her!) smells.


Yes we have wondered about the 'perfume'.
We will sak what she can do.
Also we think the blow dry 'curls out' might not be neccessary.


----------



## The Popster

Poppy and Banzai had a nice play date in the garden.
Fun playing with both of them at the same time, Banzai with his ball and Poppy with the 'wibbly wobbly'.
Just such a delight having witnessed their developing relationship.


----------



## The Popster




----------



## The Popster

Poppy has had a mixed fortunes period over the past few days.
She was doing some truffle training in the woods, where I had hidden 3 lures.
She found 2 but the 3rd one 'went missing'. In truth I couldn't spot where it was buried in order to give her some direction.
So I could only give very vauge direction where to search.
Brilliant !!! She found the lost lure!!

Well, something we have been wating for to happen finally happened the other night.
2.30 am woke us up to go out for a toilet - clearly urgent and clearly an upset tummy.
Again for a second emergency poo at 5am.
This is the first time she has done this, and so we often wondered if she would let us know in an 'emergency'.
Good stuff, apart from the timing, and bless her it does mean she has to wait for 'hats and coats' to be put on, and then make her way downstairs from the flat / apartment.
This girl needs a garden, and hopefully she will have one in the not too distant future. ( We need a garden too ).

In the park the other day naughty Poppy did show herself.
Guy doing his exercises on the green, various bits of equipmnet spread around.
Did think she may head over and grab something from the equipment laying around, which she did - only more embarrassing.
Straight to the guy's rucksac, head inside it, had a rummage and pulled out a giant elastic band exersice thing - bright yellow.
She was chuffed as anything, and ran off with it skipping and prancing with joy at her treasure.
Which of course she did not want to give up.
Actually she did drop it quicker than expected, and luckily not had time to chew it.

There are two dog walkers in particular that she knows are quick to hand out treats.
They can be on the otherside of the park, quite some distance - but if she spots then off she shoots.
And she has relieved people of their treat bags from their pockets rather too often now for my liking - though the victims seem to find it funny and 'endearing'.
She gets away with it, with comments like 'oh, isn't she lovely, so cheeky, but soooo lovely....' blah blah.
Apart from one old boy, who is a treat machine gun.
He has known Poppy from a pup, and as I say is a big treat giver.
At the same time he is authoritarian with the dogs he walks.
So when Poppy finally removed the treat bag from his pocket he was not happy, and has accuseed her twice now of nipping his finger when giving her a sanctioned treat.
Hmmmm... odd, Poppy is really gentle
Maybe though, as she usually races over to his dogs first says a 'Poppy style hello' then goes and sits in front of the owner.
But now I noticed since the treat bag theft he waits till what other dogs come over to him and he tries to give them a treat first although Poppy was sitting nicely and 'first in line'.
I watch this, and it has happened twice and on both occassions he has said she has caught his finger....
Hmmmmm.....

Sitting having a coffee and a little girl 'toddler' wanted to stroke Poppy - her parents asked if it would be ok.
I said yes, and would she like to give Poppy a treat.
The tiny little girl held the treat for Poppy to take, right in front of her nose, but Poppy would not take it.
I was surprised.
But then the little girl put it down in front of Poppy only then did she take it.
Odd.

Leaving the park the other day Poppy hung back, found something to sniff.
Usually no matter what as we walk out the gate from the field she would come hurrying if a little way behind.
Not this time. I called her but she ignored me and carried on sniffing.
I got out of sight and called again, but she did not come.
So I watched through the trees and it took a while for her to glance up and finally make her way out the gate, at a gentle trot.
I suppose being nearly 2 years old now she is reaching a new and more independent stage of life?

Wonder what to expect now?

Poppy had a lovely play with Banzai's owners grand daughter in the garden the other day.


----------



## The Popster

Last week Poppy 'failed' to find one of her buried truffle lures.
We suspected that she scrapped it out during the digging, and we all missed seeing it.
Though was frustrating and one of those 'twilight zone' moments.
Yesterday we were sitting relaxing and she came over to us with something in her mouth.
The missing truffle lure!!!
Really pleasing.
Might be hope yet for the truffle finding career.

Meanwhile, aren't trees amazing....?


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

Awesome job Poppy! Yes! Trees ARE amazing! Some of them are the largest life forms on the planet!


----------



## The Popster

'Awesome job Poppy!' ... I think so.
This truffle training thing is fun.
But did want to take her to truffle training 'school', expert tuition.
Trouble is the courses are booked up very very quickly, so thought have to crack on myself.
A cursory look online and found a method someone has posted on U tube, who seems to be having success and have been following the instructions given.
And actually Poppy seems to be quick on the uptake.
I'm hoping that the crucial point is recognising the truffle scent, and knowing how to dig.
The fact she has now found two 'lost' lures, one that was lost 'in the moment' - in so far as I couldn't recall exactly where it was buried in the undergrowth - but Poppy took the instruction to find it in a ten minute period, and then found one a week later must mean she knows the truffle smell is ' rewarding and important'.
Hopefully this is a good start. And hopefully we are not doing anything wrong thus far regarding 'scent training'.
She has always liked digging, roots and unfortunately bulbs planted in Banzai's garden.... wooops
I was a wee bit surprised on the video I found online that it was suggested you may have to teach your dog 'how to dig'.
Thought that was completely something all dogs do automatically, seems not.

Could be millionaires this time next year....
Or have an overweight Mini Poo stuffed full of £500 truffles!
Yeah, that would be my luck, Poppy excelling on truffle finding but developing a taste for them !
Still, get a nice walk in the woods.

And if it wasn't for bad luck, I wouldn't have any luck at all.


----------



## Tulsi

Hooe you do get to be a millionaire!


----------



## The Popster

Tulsi said:


> Hooe you do get to be a millionaire!


You're not the only one

Though to be honest I would probably be a touch bitter and twisted if I did....
Too late in life for such a fortune, could have done with it 30 + years ago.
I mean, pottering about on a diamond encrusted zimmer frame ain't quite as good as running down some tropical beach golden locks flowing over tanned shoulders, diving into the surf and swimming back to the swanky yacht anchored out in the sun kissed bay.


----------



## The Popster

Disconserting or sweet ?

Poppy was sitting on the big bean bag - bought for Poppy's 'mum', but pretty much seconded by Poppy. I was laying on the floor my head resting on the bean bag edge.
There had just been a period of time where Poppy laying there simply kept staring into my eyes, and 'mum's eyes.
It was really quite odd, but clearly a wonderful thing.
Anyway I had turned my attention to watching the telling vision, and was reminded by 'mum' that my slice of cake was waiting in the kitchen.
I went to get up, when I felt something on my shoulder.
Poppy had placed her paw on my shoulder, and put obvious pressure on, clearly telling me to stay put next to her.
'Mum' saw it from the sofa and confirmed that was Poppy's intention.
Spooky ?
Wierd?
Or simply nice?
Hmmmm....


----------



## Tulsi

Diamond encrusted zimmer frame ...


----------



## The Popster

Picked up another tick, and again right by her eye.
We tried to remove it with a tick remover gizmo, but actually it was too small yesterday evening for the gizmo to grab it.
Poppy was ever so good in the end, considering the blasted thing was so close to her eye.
'Mum' has taught her the command 'freeze', which does work.
Anyway a combination of tick location and our rather poor ability to deal with the little critter meant a quick visit to the vet this morning.
Which Poppy was not keen on. Whinning as soon as the car arrived outside the vet, not wanting to jump out the car - at first.
Then she seemed to resign herself to what was going on, jumped out and actually led the way to the steps going up to the door.
Ok once the door opened she went back to timid whinning, but in she went.
Shook most the time in the waiting room.
Then into the surgery, general inspection thumbs up, then she went with the vet into another room where a nurse was going to hold her whilst tick extraction took place.
Bugger!! I wanted to watch.
Soon back to me, vet showed me tick and nurse commented on how good she had been and had as I suggested listened to the freeze command.
Got new medication that deals with ticks, which as she spends so much time in 'tick land' is a good idea.

I said to the vet that as Poppy is likely to get ticks because of her time in the woods that we really needed to get a handle on dealing with removing them, so what method does he use.
Simply thumb and finger grasping the tick close to the skin as possible, twist and pull smoothly.
He said it was always the way he did it, but some of the nurses do use the tick gizzmos.

So next time and I'm sure there will be a next time, I'm going to grab the bull by .... pinch the tick twist and pull.
Hopefully.


----------



## Liz

Mia was a tick magnet when younger (when only topicals were available). We'd come back from the woods, and she'd have dozens of ticks all over. A few got engorged before I found them, and she tests positive for exposure to most tick borne diseases. I became an expert in tick removal, and like your vet, I can pluck them off easily by hand. The concern is that the head will rip off and remain in the skin, but the only time that happened to me was when the tick was already dead and the body was so desiccated that it crumbled under the slightest force. Bravecto and Nexgard have been game changers for us - she may get one tick a year, instead of 100s every month.

Glad you found this one early. Mia once had a piece of eye gunk that turned out to be an engorged tick. It looked like a saltana/raisin but felt more spongy. Gross.


----------



## The Popster

Thanks for that, I'm feeling more confident.
Gosh, your experience sounds .... hard.
Dozens of ticks! 
Though not like we haven't had experience of ticks.
When travelling ( pre Poppy ), we ended up living on a farm in Germany for 3 years.
Ticks were a big thing, but our friends there with dogs dealt with them easily. Probably much like yourself.
Thing is here in the UK, well at least in the South Downs where we have our woodland retreat, ticks were never an issue.
It's only in the past 10 years or so that they have become a problem, which I think is down to the growing deer population.


----------



## The Popster

Yup, Vet has given us NexGard.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

I use tweezers on the difficult to remove ones. 








Tick removal | CDC


How to remove a tick from skin.




www.cdc.gov




.


----------



## Rose n Poos

The Popster said:


> It's only in the past 10 years or so that they have become a problem, which I think is down to the growing deer population.


It might even be related back to climate changes along with population shifts. I ran across an article in USA Today about 3 years ago mapping the shifts in insect-borne diseases in the US in the last two decades +/-.


----------



## The Popster

Rose n Poos said:


> It might even be related back to climate changes along with population shifts. I ran across an article in USA Today about 3 years ago mapping the shifts in insect-borne diseases in the US in the last two decades +/-.
> [/QUO
> Certainly that must be a factor.
> The increase of wild deer here in the Uk is extrodinary though.
> I remember when I was a kid back in the 70's I was sitting up a tree in our woodland, and saw 3 deer. I raced back to tell my parents, and they dismissed my claim.
> Of course it wasn't long before they saw for themselves.
> Fallow deer was what I had seen.
> It's estimated that the wild deer population is some 2 million strong presently, the largest population for a 1000 years. Red deer, Fallow, Roe, Mountjac.
> Problem is, as we now realise how important our woodlands are, with much planting going on the deer are a problem. Let alone the collision with modern life - traffic accidents.
> 
> Did you know that London, especially South London has a Parakeet 'issue' ?
> Yup, we have parrots in grey damp old London town.
> Again amazing to see the Parakeet population explosion.
> It would have been back in the 1980's when I visited friends who were living in a part of South London.
> They were New Zealanders, and they claimed to have Parrots in their garden.
> Of course we dismissed their claim, until sure enough we saw them.
> Now some 30 years later they are a common sight.
> Noisy buggers. Nice exotic splash of colour, but really don't belong.
> 
> Ahhhh... don't mention bloody grey squirrels!!! Grrrrrrr.....


----------



## The Popster

Rose n Poos said:


> It might even be related back to climate changes along with population shifts. I ran across an article in USA Today about 3 years ago mapping the shifts in insect-borne diseases in the US in the last two decades +/-.


Certainly that must be a factor.
The increase of wild deer here in the Uk is extrodinary though.
I remember when I was a kid back in the 70's I was sitting up a tree in our woodland, and saw 3 deer. I raced back to tell my parents, and they dismissed my claim.
Of course it wasn't long before they saw for themselves.
Fallow deer was what I had seen.
It's estimated that the wild deer population is some 2 million strong presently, the largest population for a 1000 years. Red deer, Fallow, Roe, Mountjac.
Problem is, as we now realise how important our woodlands are, with much planting going on the deer are a problem. Let alone the collision with modern life - traffic accidents.

Did you know that London, especially South London has a Parakeet 'issue' ?
Yup, we have parrots in grey damp old London town.
Again amazing to see the Parakeet population explosion.
It would have been back in the 1980's when I visited friends who were living in a part of South London.
They were New Zealanders, and they claimed to have Parrots in their garden.
Of course we dismissed their claim, until sure enough we saw them.
Now some 30 years later they are a common sight.
Noisy buggers. Nice exotic splash of colour, but really don't belong.

Ahhhh... don't mention bloody grey squirrels!!! Grrrrrrr.....


----------



## The Popster

Poppy doing a wee bit of 'agility', truffle training, then having a rest


----------



## Tulsi

Omg the one of her in the chair!


----------



## The Popster

Blinkin' weather !!
She do not like the rain at all.
Water dog - my arse!
Though I suppose walking in the rain is somewhat different to sploshing about in a lake for example?
And what a palaver getting her to put her rain jacket on !
Moment she see's that coming off the peg she's under the dinning table hiding among the forest of chair legs, peering out at you.
The rain jacket means one thing, it's most likely raining so why go out ? ( or at least rain is in the air ).
Mind you she certainly checks the weather herself by looking out the window.
All the time you are thinking she must need a toilet break by now, surely ?
And even if you get her to put on the jacket, coax her out the door into the street she refuses to pee, or decides to take an inordinate time to take a leak, making out she is going to, but then not.
It's like she wants to make you stay out in the rain as long as possible, as punishment.
Ho hum.


----------



## The Popster

Hmmm....
Ok, when she was a pup, her first unleashed walks in the park most mornings we would meet a lady who would be walking towards us in the field.
Poppy always got 'excited' and would basically do the 'zoomies' around this lady.
She found it amusing and so did we, though always trying to work out why this one lady had this effect.
Sometimes she would have one of those shopping troleys with her, but not always, so wasn't that.
It appeared playful, no aggression no barking, just running round and round her like Speedy Gonzalas.

Now when Poppy see's her quite a distance away, she races off and confronts this lady, barking , barking, barking but not running around her anymore, just 'skiting' about near her.
Really annoying, and embarrassing.
Toi be fair I can tell Poppy to sit ( sternly and maybe takes 2 or 3 commands ), and to be quiet.
We have always chatted to this lady, originally as puppy Poppy did her zoomies around, and even now whilst she is barking at her, and now sitting there with the odd 'yap'.
This can't go on clearly.
The lady is very good about it, and is impressed when I tell Poppy to sit and be quiet - and says she really likes Poppy.
She has even asked if there is anything she can do to help.
I've thought about asking her to tell Poppy to sit and then maybe giving her a treat ?

Any ideas or knowledge about this situation would be most welcome.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

When Elroy is meeting someone, sometimes he's a bit excited. I ask the person to have him sit, give paw, down, anything to keep his mind off jumping up. They're happy to comply. I think it works well.


----------



## The Popster

Weather improving, April showers in May, that's all.
Poppy off to groomers today....short short short.
Poor girl, she won't like it when she realises where she is going.
Spoke to our puppy time dog trainer about above barking at nice lady issue.
Re affirmed what we are going to try.
Hope we can get it sorted, no doubt will take a while.


----------



## Liz

Can't wait to see Poppy's after photos. And look, a double rainbow!


----------



## The Popster

Short short short... summer better happen now!!! And we can spot the ticks easier.


----------



## Rose n Poos

Ready for anything, just bring it on!


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

Where's Poppy? Ohhh! *It is her! *Looking snazzy Miss Poppy! Enjoy the cool cut!


----------



## Kukla the Tpoo

Poppy looks great in her short, short, short clip!


----------



## Tulsi

Lovely. I have kept Rusty's ears long, due to nice black streaks but am tempted to take em short short short next time ...


----------



## The Popster

Tulsi said:


> Lovely. I have kept Rusty's ears long, due to nice black streaks but am tempted to take em short short short next time ...


It's interesting because our groomer would much rather do something.... well more 'cute', and to be honest one day probably end of summer I really would like to have a full on Poodle groom.
Not sure which style, the German cut springs to mind, but then again maybe a little 'Lion' might be fun.
We do love it when she grows out a bit, especially her ears and tail.
But with summer coming on - 'hot in the City tonight' and all her time spent rummaging about in a woodland short is practical for us. Or should I say 'short short short' ?
Ha!! Our neighbours little boy said she looks like a Meercat !


----------



## The Popster

Actually that's a thought !
Do certain cuts suit Standards more than Mini Poo's and other cuts suit Toy's more than Mini's and Standards?


----------



## The Popster

And what about bespoke cut....?
Hmmmm...


----------



## The Popster

Growing up...


----------



## The Popster

Cheeky little so and so.
It has to be a good tinned dog food for her to eat... and if opened for 2 days, or 3 servings then it's a no no.
Yesterday evening I was in the kitchen doing a late cooking session, her chicken, duck and greens.
Though she was really tired from a busy couple of days she did get herself of the sofa at one point, come into the kitchen and check the cooking action out.
Duly noted.
As this morning I put down her tinned offering which had only been opened the day before and was only the second serving.
She didn't even go near her dinner bowl, looked at it from the otherside of the kitchen, sat down and looked me in the eye.
' I don't think so Monkey Boy ! - ' I know what's in the fridge, saw you slaving in the kitchen last night, now stop messing about and dish it up!'
I know she is smart, but man!


----------



## The Popster

Cheeky girl but a decent sort, by and large.
Been a bit of stuborn, rebelious, behaviour occuring recently, guessing coming up for 2 years old might be 'teenage' stuff ?
But so often she does something that makes you.... proud.

She was with Banzai, Bertie, Lucky and Charlie in the park. Just doing their 'stuff'.
A minature Schnauzer approached with it's owner in tow, some way off.
Poppy saw the 'new boy' and ran to greet him, he kept trotting towards us so she gave him one of her welcoming mad hare box around his ears as he passed by her, not breaking step.
He carried on now at some speed towards our little pack of dogs, arrived too quickly and crashed into Banzai.
"Someone needs to check their brakes' ! I said.
This little chap appeared happy saying hello to the dogs he had just met, but when one or the other investigated him he gave the odd growl and bark, slightly odd body langausge.
Then we saw it. On his harness it said - I'M BLIND.
I was just watching intially and thinking what a handsome dog he was. Absolutely lovely.
Then realising this wonderful little dog was blind, simply fell in love with him, so many thoughts racing through my mind.( That this disadvantaged little dog was at least mixing with a decent bunch of dogs, though at the same time concerned - you never know, a new experience).
The owner arrived, and told us that Teddy was 4 years old and went blind 8 months ago. How cruel can it be sometimes?
Soon enough Banzai and the others were back to doing their stuff - ball chasing looking for a treat from Lucky and Charlie's owner.
Poppy began to play with Teddy, in a 'different' way to her usual modus operandi.
I confess I found it hard to watch Teddy, he was simply beautiful, but I could not get over feeling sorry for him, and his wonderful owner.
The owner called to Teddy, and shook a ball he had with a bell in it.
Teddy heard and ran towards his owner, but ran straight into Poppy's 'mum'.
Unbelievably the owner apologised!
You can guess what we said
He threw the bell ball for Teddy, and untypically Poppy actually ran for the ball too beating poor old Teddy to the prize...
She gave it up to him.
The spectacle was interesting to watch. Every now and then Teddy would rise up on his back legs and bark, like he was doing some kind of echo orientation.
Whilst 'enjoyable' to watch, in the end I moved away with Banzai and played ball with him. I think I was feeling a bit emotional about this fantastic little dog.
10 minutes or so later Poppy's mum and Banzais owner came over and Teddy and his owner were heading off.
Poppy's mum said that the owner said how good it was that Teddy had met the dogs, as he is not always so happy in such a situation, and mentioned Poppy especially who Teddy really enjoyed playing with !!
What a girl !! 

PROUD !!!


----------



## fjm

Good girl Poppy! Knowing how to modify play styles to suit all kinds of dogs is a really good skill to have.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

Good girl Poppy!


----------



## Tulsi

I love dogs !


----------



## The Popster

Poppy.... is she portly Poppy ?
She has put on a little weight - one day, then within a day or two she is back where we feel we want her.
Maybe we stick her on the scales too often.
Originally our vet said she should be around 7 kg.
We found that 7.3 seemed to suit her.
I guess vets might say a generic weight, just to get that in the owners head, a 'goal'.
Altough the last time she went to the vet she weighed 7.5 and I expected a the vet to comment. He did, and said that she was in good shape at that weight.
Hmmmm... I think there is an element of 'lifestyle' here perhaps?
She gets lots of exercise - we think. So excess weight could be attributed to muscle weight rather than excess fat ?
Anyway horror of horrors she shot up to 7.8 the other evening.
Combined with a bit of a lack lustre attitude in the park lately, no zoomie's, mad chase arounds. Fetching her ball at a casual saunter rather than a mad dash.
Wondered if it was a growing up thing, maturing.
Being a bit unfair because she will still have a mad dash around, when she finds a bit of treasure or there is a certain dog she really really enjoys interacting with.
But more often she seems to observe - a bit of a voyuer - sitting watching her group of friends playing with each other or chasing bals.
Aloof ?
But then when she does 'go into one' , everyone comments on how agile and fast she is.
I don't think she's a fatty, but....

Also she has taken to wiping her own bum after a poo.
'Mum' has always given her a clean after a poo, which I find a bit embarrassing sometimes as other dog walkers watch in amusement I'm sure.
But Poppy clearly waits for this to be done, and appears happy with it.
But recently she seems to be doing it herself, after the poo she sits or squats down and has a little wiggle, - not the classic drag wipe along the floor, or carpet as we have all seen dogs do - just a little wiggle, which seems to please her.
Obviously did wonder if she had a problem down there, anal glands or such like.
But I don't think so, although will keep an eye on this behaviour.
For now I think she is simply doing what she thinks must be right.


----------



## Rose n Poos

I'm sure you're weighing her at the same time when you do, regardless of how often, And, yes, you'll make yourself a bit loony doing it too often. You'll get a better overall sense of her normal range by knocking back to weekly. 

"Originally" per the vet was probably when she was younger. Maturity does bring on a bit of additional weight and may well show also as some reduction in puppy level action. 

This is the case with both my boys. At just over 1y they were 12.5lb and 9.5lb. By 2y, and neutered, they reached their mature range of 14-15lb and 12-13lb. They're a bit past 5y now.

Since my husband took over fixing their dinner Neo has gained another pound+ which I work to counter with his first meal daily. Remo seems stuck closer to 13lb but he eats less overall.

They have slowed the frequency and duration of their racing and playing but still at the same intensity when they do. 

Your little girl is growing up


----------



## Asta's Mom

Popster - admit that I haven't been keeping up with this thread but today was feeling a bit down so I read from pg 1. The photos made me smile and your wonderful descriptions. Poppy is sure a special girl.


----------



## The Popster

'Your little girl is growing up ' - Yes she is.

'Since my husband took over fixing their dinner Neo has gained another pound+ which I work to counter with his first meal daily.'


----------



## The Popster

Asta's Mom said:


> Popster - admit that I haven't been keeping up with this thread but today was feeling a bit down so I read from pg 1. The photos made me smile and your wonderful descriptions. Poppy is sure a special girl.


That's very kind of you.
And hey, if it cheered you up then that's great!!!


----------



## The Popster

Ha!! growing up indeed, where's this little rascal gone?


----------



## The Popster

Whoa... mercury is rising, gonna get 'hot in the city'.
Here we go, weeks of - 'brrrrrr, bit nippy round the old pippy, could do with some decent weather' - to - ' Phew, too bloody hot, I'm melting' !!
We are good at the weather thing, here in this green and pleasant land.
Climate change chit chat has been the UK's forte for ever and a day.
Famous for talking about the weather, talking about our four seasons in one day.
Climate change is nothing new for us .... ( just kidding folks ).

Banzai taught Poppy how to drink from the garden tap.


----------



## The Popster

Ok, I think we want to.
End of the summer, or late summer bite the bullet and let Poppy have a proper Poodle cut.
Maybe just the once .... why not ?
Curious to see her looking 'dandy'. Or not as the case maybe.
So anyone who may be taking a fun interest in Poppy, we would welcome suggestions for which cut Poppy should have.
Even perhaps a bespoke cut ?
I'm asking as I don't think we would be happy with our choice - ok 'not happy' might be a bit strong, at least we might say 'wish we had gone for this or that' rather than the choice we make.
If that makes sense?

Any suggestions? ( Really welcome ).
Presumably we will have to let her grow out a bit more than usual to start with ?
Hmmmmm....


----------



## Tulsi

Looking forward to seeing a styley Poppy!


----------



## The Popster

Tulsi said:


> Looking forward to seeing a styley Poppy!


Yeah but .... no but... you have to say what cut we should go for,


----------



## Rose n Poos

We need one of those makeover software programs to try different styles on our poodles!


----------



## Tulsi

The Popster said:


> Yeah but .... no but... you have to say what cut we should go for,


Haha. How about an all over teddy bear look? So like now but longer then you will have a fluffy blank canvess on which to implament other styles.


----------



## The Popster

Poppy just gets better and better - whatever that actually means. As I type those words I think - 'yeah but....'
She went to the groomers last week and for the first time trotted up the alley to the fateful gateway quite happily. Sure, once she was in the gate she got anti the whole idea.
But it was nice as the groomer did send us a picture of her laying down having a snooze - albeit right in the doorway to the salon.
Her character perception or judgement of other dogs is spot on. She knows which dogs are 'problem' dogs and which are fun to play with.
Two characters who both walk a pair of American bulldogs moan when Poppy stands up on her back legs and barks at them as the go past. ' Keep your dog under control ...'
'Try picking up your dog sh -one - t sometime, and how sad you can't let your well behaved friendly dogs off the lead' I'am going to reply before much longer.
I might also point out that Poppy is very happy around one giant Mastiff and a lovely gentle friendly American bull dog, which are not owned by idiots.

Poppy's training is going well, sometimes she runs through her commands like a well drilled Trooping the colour Guardsman.
Not just in her home environment but out and about too - park , pub, cafe.
Her sense of fun and mischief is developing too.
And to some degree her ability to make us wonder sometimes just exactly who is in charge. ( Hmmmm.. I suspect you will question 'sometimes' ).
Though in fact I guess the 'training' thing is in truth a 2 way street.
As is communication - learning each other's language.

Still a fussy eater, though the situation is managable and ultimately if she is hugry she will eat whatever is put before her.
Though next couple of days she is off on holngdays which means I will have to cook up a weeks worth of dinner, which will have to be loaded into containers kept cool on the 5 hr journey...
so have to order a cool box... and realising this little scamp will be taking as much luggage if not more than 'mum and dad'.
But she is going on holiday with Banzai so she will probably eat anything as he will be there.
Going to Exmoor, lovely little cottage quite a long drive, but I reckon Poppy and Banzai will be delighted to see each other when they arrive.

Poppy is getting more.... 'guard dog' like. More peotective of her environment / space.
Funnily enough her early visits to Banzai's garden was when she saw Banzai barking at some character he is not keen on who has a veg allotment behind the garden fence.
Now Poppy has taken up the mantel, barking at this person ( can't see them it's a high fence), whilst Banzai leaves her to it and goes off to lay down on the lawn - like he has delegated the job to his apprentice.
And I don't know what we are going to do about her verging on pathological, hatred of cats.
Squirrel chasing too - picked up from Banzai.
Boy can she move when she spies a squirrel, quicker off the line than one of those electric cars !!

Anyway I have to work out where I'm packing all her holiday luggage and which of her beds to take. Dog bowls, toys - Banzai will destroy , grooming kit, collars, leads ( spare emergency) kibble, cooked food, tinned, treats, dog coat - even though heat wave predicted - beach towel.... oh, on and on.


----------



## The Popster

Well that was amazing.
Poppy's first proper holiday.
First long drive.
Seven glorious days with her big brother Banzai.
Walked about 15 miles over the week - proper rugged wild walks.
Splashed about in a river.
Discovered she has mountain goat agility, out and about in the rocky terain and travelling in the back of the Landrover with Banzai.
We humans had a fantastic time, a wonderful rented cottage set in the wilds, awesome weather, spell binding scenery to absorb, great company, good food and drink.
But on top of all that two wonderful dogs to enjoy - mostly.
I think if Poppy and Banzai could attribute stars to their holiday then 5 stars would be awarded.
Perfect time for them both.
Funny, but by the second night Banzai decided he was going to sleep in Poppy's tiny bed and Poppy slept in his giant bed - odd dogs.
Every mealtime when 'finished' eating they would race to each other's bowls and lick them clean instead of licking their own bowls clean - odd dogs.
Banzai prefered to drink his water from Poppy's tiny little water bowl instead of his own big dog bowl.
Poppy provided a couple of nervous moments, as she chased a stag from the cottage's grounds on two occassions, discovered rabbits in the paddock , chased a cat across a field, and the comings and goings of horses that were stabled by the cottage.
Chasing the stag off was worrying, but she would only chase it into the woods by running towards it barking but keeping well away, at least to her boundry about 3/4's of the way through the lawned orchard no further. Same with the cat, only chasing so far.
To begin with thought the horses - which were stabled right next to the cottage, was going to be a nightmare, but after a few days she got better with them.
She is still a youngster, and ultimately she did well in her strange and stimulating environment.
She undoubtedly is a guard dog, very alert.
Too much so at times, but she is learning.
Oh yes, she has worked out how to open her window in the back of the car, never thought about having to child lock them, but do now.

Anyway, what a great time.
Poppy and Banzai were in doggy paradise.
Their relationship has reached a new level, it's been a pleasure to have witnessed it develop.


----------



## BennieJets

I’d love a holiday like that! Happy for you all!


----------



## Puppy Love

Poppy is a lucky girl with great people. Every dog should have a bestie like Bonzai. I imagine it is really heartwarming watching their relationship continue to evolve. I too would like a holiday like that, it sounds perfect.


----------



## Rose n Poos

Practically perfect in every way!


----------



## The Popster

It was a great time, had by all.
Poppy had a proper holiday, as she had no training sessions. However, I kind of thought the whole experience was in fact a big training session.
One pub dinner both Banzai and Poppy lay down next to my chair and did not move. Then I went out for a smoke, taking Poppy with me through the pub and aout into the garden - off the lead !
She stuck by my heel the whole way, though very nearly took a detour into the kitchen on route.
I also had a beautiful experience with them both on a walk along a beach.
Banzai and Poppy generally prefer their 'pack' to stay together. Anyone dropping behind on a walk then they stop and want to wait for the missing pack member to get back into the formation.
But in this case it was me Poppy and Banzai who left the others behind, they just kept right by me as we got away from the others.
As it was so hot we headed off the beach, out of sight of the others who were some way behind, we found a handy tree and sat down in the shade waiting for the others to catch up. A good five minutes or so. This was a lovely experience.
Banzai does get travel sick, poor boy. He is much better now than when he was younger, but still struggles sometimes.
As his owner came on holiday with the Land Rover it was best for us all to make day trips together in the Landy than to use three cars.
Poppy therefore got in the back with Banzai. A new experience for her, no soft seat with blankets and cushions.
I admit I was worried about Poppy getting covered in Banzai drool ( he drools rather than actual vomit ), but actually Banzai was absolutely fine, considering the twisty bouncy roads we were travelling. Suprised his owners, who wondered if having Poppy with him helped somehow.
Mind you she did use him as a footrest at times so she could look out the window, until she found the folding seats which made a shelf by the windows, where she decided to travel.
We were all amazed that she kept her footing. Like one of those mountain goats clambering about on cliff edges.

Poppy and Banzai's playground......


----------



## Tulsi

Hm I think I could probably put up with a playground like that!


----------



## The Popster

Hmmmm.... Think I have mentioned that 'Mum' does give Poppy's bum a 'wipe' after a poo. Not always, but when ... you know, it isn't a clean poo.
Poppy is well used to this, and it seems that she actually expects it - appreciates it.
Recently, I'd say for a few weeks now, after a poo Poppy will have a little scoot. Not always, but sometimes.
This scoot takes the form of what appears to be a happy fun scoot. No discomfort, tail wagging, fun look in the eye, a hunched up run, scoot on the grass.
What is the likelyhood that she is simply doing 'mum's' job ? Learned behaviour ?
I have a 'feeling' that is what is happening.

However, on perhaps 5 or 6 occassions over a couple of months when she is doing her toilet she has squealed / whimpered as she has passed a stool.
This seems to be because she has eaten a stick and the remanants of the stick cause discomfort as it comes out.
She really does make quite a noise about it.
This we wondered might be due to a more worrying reason - anal glands ( which seem fine ), or some serious issue in the area.
But it certainly seems to be aftaer stick chewing, and indeed can see the bits in her poo.

Any thoughts or similar experience?


----------



## PowersPup

Topper must have been looking over my shoulder at your post, because when he has a messy poo, he picks out some green grass or other planys ane does a brief scoot. Shows no sign of discomfort; just wants to feel cleaner, i guess. When he chews sticks, he doesn't seem to swallow them, as 
i haven't seen any remnants in his poo. Instead, he just strips the bark off the stick. I hope you come to the bottom of Poppy's problem (apologies for the pun).


----------



## The Popster

Ok, Topper likes to be clean 'there' too, at least that's your guess. That is my feeling too.
I suppose just keep an eye out, and watch for any increase in scooting activity, For now it is only out and about and after a poo.


----------



## The Popster

Poppy did not like what she spied out of the window.... not one bit.
One at the time is discombobulating enough thanks V much!!
But the pair of them ?
Grrrrrr.....


----------



## The Popster

Poppy just had a great trip down to wonderful Dorset - the Jurassic coast. ( Dog's must love it, all those old bones laying about....)
She is turning into a great little traveller. Doing well in the car, sitting on her own in the back without her stewardess service - 'mum'.
Out and about new places but staying close and listening ( mostly ), to our 'commands'.
She will be 2 years old in a week or so and we think is doing well.
As much as she is learning, so are we learning to understand her - on balance she is probably doing better than us.
We dropped in to the New Forest on route to Dorset, which is famous for the New Forest horses that roam freely.
I thought it may well be a nightmare what with Poppy's problem with horses, but also thought she needed horse overkill at some point.
Sure enough as expected we had horses blocking the road which sent her bonkers in the back of the car.
I knew too that it was likely when we stopped for lunch at a pub that there would be horses by the pub.
There were, and she had a bark. But as we sat there for at least an hour or so she began to calm down. Watching me 'pet' one horse who stuck it's head over the pub garden fence.
And as we walked back to the car there were 3 horses in the pub car park, she pretty much walked by without any bother.
Good result for now.
Also one walk in Dorset we crossed a field with sheep. She obviously has no problem with sheep, she just sat and looked at them ( Of course on the lead ).

But, we did not manage to get her swimming. I really thought she would this time.
Though to be fair to her it was in the sea again, where those little waves must seem like geat Australian or Hawaian rollers crashing into the shore.
She does like it, her tail wagging but just won't go out of her depth.
We found a flat bit of water - a small river running onto the beach, where she did go out of her depth, and promptly sank. Mum was right next to her and held her up very quickly, so not much different to a wave breaking over her.
Got me this has, I just thought dogs swam automatically. Plus Poodles are water dogs!
Appears not.
So can't believe this but am going to order a floatation jacket for her, which hopefully will help her work out how to do the doggy paddle.
Want this sorted by the end of summer.
A non swimming Poodle ? Can't have that.
Mind you can see that being a small regret, once she can swim she might be water obssessed - no keeping her out of that muddy disgusting pond!!!

Oh and we def have buy somewhere when we move that has a window seat !! The cottage we stayed in had one, she loved it, as we knew she would.


----------



## The Popster

Yup, she is a brave girl. Bless her, having to learn to swim in the sea....
Bit unfair I think on reflection.
But she does enjoy the experience, tail wagging happy to dive back in.
Floatation jacket on order.
Another dog walker said their dog - Hungarian Vizsla - had problems learning to swim.
Got her a floatation jacket which she wore just once. With the aid of the jacket she quickly learned to paddle.
Want this sorted by end of summer.
Like I say, just thought dogs would swim automatically.
Ho hum....


----------



## Tulsi

Superb action shots!


----------



## Kukla the Tpoo

Looks like she is really enjoying herself!


----------



## The Popster

Well... we ( I ) was a little mean to Poppy.
Found ourselves on rather a steep hill.
Suggested throwing her ball down the hill to see what she made of the 'angle of the dangle' so to speak.
So her friend went back up the hill with Poppy following and threw her ball back down the hill.
Poppy of course raced off after it, probably very impressed with the speed she was attaining.
She caught up with the ball which had surprisingly come to a halt, but of course no way could she stop.
We heard her groan as she tried to grab the ball as she flew past.
She realised she was 'out of control' and veered towards 'mum and dad'.
I was laying down hoping to catch some pics, and just saw her looming large in the view finder, before she clattered into me.
Obviously she decided to simply head towards us thinking we were a 'safe' area.... or a soft landing spot.


----------



## The Popster

Poppy's fav toy ....


----------



## BennieJets

The Popster said:


> Poppy's fav toy ....
> View attachment 496568
> View attachment 496569
> View attachment 496570
> View attachment 496571
> View attachment 496572
> View attachment 496573
> View attachment 496574


Giggled. The first pic is one of pouring cream into tea (?) So I thought "A cream container is a favourite toy? Innnnnnteresting." I love how she watches so intently. The yellow ring looks like a hoot. This and PtP's frisbee picture are making me think Bennie needs a frisbee. "Needs" 🤦‍♀️


----------



## The Popster

No cream tea, though we were in Dorset and the West country is the place for cream teas.
Poppy can take or leave the traditional ball chucking games.
In fact I have a suspicion that after 5 or 6 throws and fetching she say's ' No more! What's the matter with you ? You've thrown it away 5 times, I've been good and gone and got it back for you, but come on..... you a bit simple "?
But recently another dog walker had a frisbee in the park, Poppy 'stole' it and played fetch endlessly with said dog owner. Who knows Poppy well and was likewise suprised and pleased, his dog wasn't that interested in her new toy.
As we are trying to leach Poppy to swim we got the floating rings, which she really likes too, happily fetching in the park and in the sea.
I think Bennie deserves a frisbee or ring!!!


----------



## The Popster

BennieJets said:


> Giggled. The first pic is one of pouring cream into tea (?) So I thought "A cream container is a favourite toy? Innnnnnteresting." I love how she watches so intently. The yellow ring looks like a hoot. This and PtP's frisbee picture are making me think Bennie needs a frisbee. "Needs" 🤦‍♀️


See above


----------



## Asta's Mom

Thanks for all the wonderful Poppy pix. Brought some smiles to my face. I have been having a hard time with DH in the nursing home and just now Asta and me. Don't get me wrong, Asta is a great companion but no husband. There is a reggae song -The bed's too big without you - that I am really feeling. Keep the Popster pix coming!


----------



## The Popster

Asta's Mom said:


> Thanks for all the wonderful Poppy pix. Brought some smiles to my face. I have been having a hard time with DH in the nursing home and just now Asta and me. Don't get me wrong, Asta is a great companion but no husband. There is a reggae song -The bed's too big without you - that I am really feeling. Keep the Popster pix coming!


My birthday today.
Woke up to find a lovely cake waiting for me.
And Poppy keeping a eye on it.
Got up, took her out ( short walk raining here AT LAST ), back home put her breakfast down in the kitchen, no Poppy to be seen.
Found her and the birthday table in the lounge.....

And she was very very busy last night - deconstruction duties.


----------



## Asta's Mom

Happy birthday. See what you mean -full on destructo mode. Toys don't have a chance. Poppy looks to have enjoyed herself very much last night


----------



## Puppy Love

Happy birthday! Poppy, keep an eye on that cake, and maybe when your people eat it you'll get a lick of icing. Yay for rain!


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

Happy Birthday Poppy! It's all OK! It's your birthday!


----------



## Kukla the Tpoo

Happy birthday!

Looks like Poppy took her destruction duties VERY seriously!


----------



## Rose n Poos

Happy Birthday! Poodles do make birthdays more fun


----------



## Streetcar

Hope you had a great Birthday 🎂!! Lovely cake 😍. Poppy's been veery busy 😊. The look on her face in your fourth photo down is hilarious!!!


----------



## Liz

Happy birthday! Glad to see Poppy getting into the spirit of the day!


----------



## The Popster

Rose n Poos said:


> Happy Birthday! Poodles do make birthdays more fun


You know what ? That is so true!
Poppy had a great day, even had a trip to Pet's at Home.... yet another bed purchased... 'Silent Night' range.
Went to a new park that was a real joy, for her and us.
She played a big part in making it a lovely day.
Funny thing ?
It's her flippin' birthday tomorrow!!! ( Makes us both Virgos.... hmmmmm ) ( Don't believe in all that so.... ).


----------



## The Popster

Streetcar said:


> Hope you had a great Birthday 🎂!! Lovely cake 😍. Poppy's been veery busy 😊. The look on her face in your fourth photo down is hilarious!!!


Yup, I see what you mean


----------



## The Popster

Tomorrow all being well back down the beach for swimming - hopefully swimming.
Got her life jacket/ floatation device.
Can't help wondering if the jacket may backfire , be counter productive, putting her off being in the water.
Possibly should perservere with 'mum' being right next to her and holding her whilst she floats....
We shall see.


----------



## Puppy Love

That's a great photo. Hope you have much success with the life jacket. Go, Poppy!


----------



## The Popster

Happy Birthday Poppy !!!!!
Happy Birthday Brave little Poppy !!!
Happy Birthday Good, Clever, Kind little Poppy!!!

Poppy swam on her birthday.
Floatation jacket... product praise and recommended.
Poppy also swam without her jacket once it had given her the confidence.


----------



## Streetcar

Poppy is so proud of herself, with great reason ❤. Look at her tail straight up in the air and her expression 🤩!. And Happy Birthday 🎂.


----------



## Kukla the Tpoo

Happy birthday Poppy! It looks like you had a great time swimming.


----------



## fjm

Happy birthday Poppy - it looks as if it was a very exciting one!


----------



## Rose n Poos

As if she always has


----------



## Tulsi

Aw tail up and rubber ring proudly clamped in her jaws.


----------



## The Popster

Tulsi said:


> Aw tail up and rubber ring proudly clamped in her jaws.


She really did enjoy. Her tail was wagging like bonkers even as she swam along.


----------



## The Popster

Just Poodle's ? ...... No probably not.
Anyway, Poppy as a pup got a ball, which gives out treats/ kibble as it get pushed around. She has it put out for her every now and then - quite often ignoring it now.
It was put out for her a couple of days ago, she had a quick snuffle but then left it alone in the hallway. 
Yesterday evening she was relaxing on the sofa when she suddenly sat up, sprang off the sofa and raced out into the hallway - where she started snuffling and rolling the treat ball.
Tickled me. I mean there she was obviously relaxing when the thought crossed her mind to go and get stuck in to the traet ball.
So stuff certainly goes on in that little clever head!!

The swimming thing has been a joy.
Understand now that swimming isn't something that all dogs take to 'naturally'.
The bouancy aid jacket was brilliant - speeding up the swimming learning curve dramatically. I'm sure a few more goes without it, holding her under her tummy and stuff would have got there in the end, but the jacket certainly helped. And actually worth having for any boat trips that may occur.
Playing fetch with a ball or her ring thing can be a small gentle battle to get her to drop for the next throw.
But she was fetching the ring from the sea and pretty much dropping it straight away for another throw, and clearly wanted it thrown in the water!
I can really recommend the bouancy jacket !!! Great stuff.


----------



## The Popster

Poppy's next swimming day.
I think she is a water dog after all... she seems to like splashing about.
Another go with the bouancy aid, and a race about in the shallows.
Loved it.


----------



## The Popster




----------



## Tulsi

All those action shots culminating in the chair! Brilliant.


----------



## The Popster

Tulsi said:


> All those action shots culminating in the chair! Brilliant.


Yup she was ..... oh ! Dog tired.


----------



## Tulsi

Oh goodness how cute is that?!


----------



## The Popster

Very disapointed !! Poppy embarrassed herself and us this evening,
Expected so much more from her... but she let the team down, big style.
We were in the pub and as we were leaving we bumped into fellow dog owners from the park.
They remarked as we went by how good Poppy was, that she sat so chilled and had done some lovely tricks.
We thanked them and asked where their dig was.
Sadly their dog was not well, a bad paw injury - with quite a story behind it, so was resting at home.
The story behind the injury was quite long.

I had been shopping whilst 'mum' and Poppy waited in the pub garden.
So whilst we were in conversation with the injured paw dog owners, Poppy decided to get into the shopping bags, find her treats which happened to be a mini string of sausages, extract the packet, open it and tuck into the string of sausages!!!
So the picture was her with sausages hanging from her mouth, me grabbing the end and a tug of war !!
Oh how the other people in the garden chuckled!!!
At least it gave the poor injured dog owners something to smile about!

Yeah but.....


----------



## The Popster

A bit more progress this weekend.
We went to a country fare, the idea being an overload of horses, sheep and other creatures.
Poppy did very well indeed, just looking and sniffing the various animals there.
The 'big' one is horses, we definately have an issue with horses.
But a few weeks a go we were in the New Forest where horses wonder freely, you meet them in pub carparks and vilage high streets.
Poppy settled down with horses there, and again at the country fare did not react to them.
And even met two horses being ridden along a country lane that we were walking along.
No barking.

Funny though because in the morning as we arrived at the country retreat there is a field with horses in at the entrance to the lane.
Poppy went 'mental' at them as we drove past.
Maybe because she is in an excited state as we approach the woodland which she loves?


----------



## The Popster

Finally the we have our Green and Pleasant land back .... at least in the Downs.
Sure not nearly enough rain as truly needed, but so wonderful to see the trees and grass not looking parched.
Anyway, lovely walk yesterday from the country retreat ( one of the last as the forced sale looks like it is going through ), and discovered something - at least appear to have discovered something.
When we are walking Poppy, on and off the lead she is usually quite content for either me or 'mum' to be 'on point'.
In fact it's mostly 'mum' walking up front.
Poppy does like to have her pack together so will stop and wait for anyone falling behind - other friends included.
But when she is walking on the lead somewhere she is not entirely familiar with then she keeps stopping - unless as we discovered yesterday I walk 'on point'.
The moment I moved past 'Mum', 'Uncle Ro' and Poppy after a frustrating stop start period, Poppy trotted alnog quite happily.
Seems she regards me as the pathfinder.

It was lovely though.... Her Majesty's Green and Pleasant land.

Oh, that reminds me.
Poppy does watch TV, certain things really catch her attention, and she watched intently.
This is wierd, but if The Queen's lying in state appears on the TV then Poppy watches transfixed.
Very strange.


----------



## Liz

The Popster said:


> This is wierd, but if The Queen's lying in state appears on the TV then Poppy watches transfixed.
> Very strange.


A corgi in a past life?


----------



## The Popster

OI !! OI !! Oh yeah, oh yeah !!
Poppy had her first home groom today!!
I mean serious clipper action, I mean a good 4 handfulls of cuttings into the bin !! ( want to keep the cuttings in future, stuff a pillow with it for her to lay on ), 
A groom which warrants a bottle of bubbly - in clebration this evening !!
Those more sympathetic, may well be wondering, 'sure, Champagne corks at 8 '0' clock, but what about Poppy ... or 'Cinderella' ? Cinders up for a perty is she'?
Both mentally and asthetically?
Too be fair more Cinderella than Monroe, no belle of the ball I'm afraid.
But certainly not traumatised by the home grooing experience.
Bit peeved maybe.
Tired mostly.

Poppy's wonderful breeder came over to give us intruction and guidance - above and beyond.
When she arrived, Poppy was friendly very welcoming perhaps a long faded imprint reignited - her greeting was friendlier than would be for a stranger.
Looked really promising.
Then Poppy had to investigate our breeder's bag she had put down when she arrived.
Once Poppy had checked what was in the bag the atmosphere changed.
Poppy was not so welcoming now, she just knew what was coming.
But she got on with it, was fantastic. Really really good.
Of course she wasn't the one there having to learn. HA!
What a patient girl she really is. Something she excells at. A great attribute to have in a dog. ( Comes with a caviat naturally ).
And we did learn so much.
It's a start.


----------



## Puppy Love

We need to see your handy work. Where's Poppy? Pictures, please.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

Did you use a table and noose? Pictures during groom? And after, of course! Congratulations on a future lifetime of savings🤑


----------



## Rose n Poos

I'll never be any better of a groomer than my boys behave, but that's on me. 
Still, and, oh!, the freedom of doing as much as you want, when you want, and sometimes, looking like you want!


----------



## The Popster

Ok here we go.... no laughing at poor Poppy!!
Early days early days !!

Don't mention the ear!!!


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

Great job! She looks terrific!


----------



## Tulsi

She looks great. What was the unmentionable aspect of the ear?


----------



## The Popster

Thanks very much... 'Mum' is pleased you think so.
Mum made a bit of a over enthusiastic cut on her right ear, so there is a bit of a gap at the top.
But I have to say all in all not a bad job.
Poppy's breeder admitted she is no 'pro' when it comes to grooming, only learning to do it when her groomer of many years moved away.
Her groomer gave her a couple of lessons.
Can't say how much of a releif this is, something we wanted to do for so long.
And as you who follow Poppy probably know, we are not really too concerned about having a 'show dog'. ( Though I really would love to see her one day with a full on 'show' cut ).
But who knows ,as we progress.....?

This time was mostly about clipping.
Work on inner ear hair and nails still an issue.

Also Poppy's breeder has invited 'mum' to go and help - actually do - one of her poodles in a couple of days, as she said important to do it again soon, rather than waiting weeks to do Poppy again.
Poppy's breeder is simply wonderful.
And she has said some really nice things about Poppy and how happy she is that she is with us.

Though I felt sorry for her when Poppy having greeted her so kindly, then found the grooming equipment in her bag and completely changed her mind about her!! Would not even take a treat from her!! Actually it really amused her breeder - ' she's a clever girl' !
But Poppy let her handle her on the grooming table no worries.
And did take a treat from her happily after the session.

I can't wait to get my hands on those clippers for a go sometime.
I may go Punk....


----------



## The Popster

94Magna_Tom said:


> Did you use a table and noose? Pictures during groom? And after, of course! Congratulations on a future lifetime of savings🤑


Yes used the noose.
We have been using the table for daily brush, and the tiny clips we have tried but without the noose and collar. 
Kind of thought she was ok freestyle, which she is.
But now we 'get' the noose and collar when doing a proper clip.


----------



## The Popster

Sometimes, just sometimes I get the sense that Poppy is Health and Safety aware.
Discounting those moments of built in madness, irresistible chase downs, irresistible chomp downs, I really do believe she has a built in H&S reference aide memoir.
Quite impressive sometimes.
We were in a different park the other day, she was off the lead and as we approached a gate that led into another area of the park I asked her to wait before going through it - We didn't know what was on the other side of the gate.
She stopped and waited for us to catch up.
I wasn't massively surprised, she is quite good generally with recall and 'wait', but can be a wee bit cloth eared when on home turf, not so quick to obey when the fancy takes her.
Not so quick either now to race off to other dogs she sees, waiting for the 'go ahead' from us. Unless of course it is a dog she knows well, a friend, then she's off like a rocket.
Mind you she still tries to open her window in the car - she did it a couple of times before, and I for the first time discovered how useful the child window lock is.
It's not accidental opening of the window, I watched her giving her window button a deliberate push.

I've mentioned this before, and I wonder if anyone else has been rather taken aback with Poodle intelligence?
Still gets me.
She understands so much, not just 'explicitly' but 'implicictly' too - if that makes sense?
And I can't help wondering if perhaps 'we' fail her. Perhaps she needs far more stimulating input than we can provide for her.
Like she could have gone to Oxbridge left with honours ..... rather than leaving a sink school with no qualifications.
Ho Hum.


----------



## The Popster

Communication.
The most important and key element for a good relationship with a 'pet', especially dogs and horses is communication, so said my mother when I was a kid.
She had plenty of experience with both dogs and horses.
I thought I understood her, but not really.
As I believed - falsely - that communication was pretty much a one way street ( SIT, STAY, LEAVE IT.... ), when in fact it is a long two way street, with plenty of blind bends.
Of course part of that communication is recognising signs of discomfort , mood, hunger thirst displayed by your furry friend, but actually it goes way beyond that.
So I know at the moment Poppy is far more fluent in people speak, than we are in her mother tounge.
Reacting to her when she comminicates something and actually letting her 'get her way' ( rather simply put, but.... ),is important , for good communication relationship.

Anyway, saw this...No, your dog isn't your baby


----------



## Tulsi

Hate the term fur babies!!!


----------



## cowpony

Tulsi said:


> Hate the term fur babies!!!


I remember when someone called my first horse my fur baby. He was a middle aged horse, older than me in horse terms, and definitely much better educated as a horse than I was as a rider. (It was hilarious the day I tried to take him around barrels the wrong way. He did what I asked, but he clearly thought I was DOING THIS ALL WRONG.) He was about as babyish as a tattooed truck driver catching up with the gear heads in a biker bar.


----------



## PowersPup

I also dislike the term "fur baby." I am not Topper's mother. I strive to be his leader, his comforter, his partner in adventure, his nurturer....but definitely not his momma. I'm training him to do handler discrimination for our next scentwork trial, where he will have to indicate the sock (in a box) with my scent rather than a sock with someone else's scent. I need to use a different verbal cue for this type of search. I use "Find it" for other searches. Someone suggested "Find Momma" but I am not this dog's mom. I can't even say it! I may just say "Find Glinda" because the trial is right before Halloween and I'm pretty sure I'll be feeling kind.


----------



## The Popster

Getting a little nippy round the old pippy.
Ho hum.


----------



## Tulsi

Awww.

Rusty has just had a shave down and has taken to sleeping in my bed!


----------



## PowersPup

Topper allowed the groomer to shave his face Friday and now has to keep it buried in his floofy tail to keep it warm here in Minnesota.


----------



## The Popster

Ye Old Battle of Wills....
It's office day for 'mum'. 
Poppy has worked that one out.
Her accurate body clock demands being picked up and held to look out the window around 5pm to watch for 'mum' walking up the road.
During the day she is pretty good, happy to spend her time with me, doing normal stuff.
Ok she doesn't get her hour in the morning sitting on 'mum's lap whilst 'mum' works on the confuser, and another hour after her dinner time walk.
But she is happy to come and lay down next to me, or go to one of her various beds.

And that's the rub.
She is currently on one of her various beds.
The one bed where if she is in it then she is 'untouchable'. Her original bed in the bedroom. 
The one bed I would love her to use overnight, rather than nightly contravening the 'RULE NUMBER ONE' dictat issued post Poppy aquisition.
The last couple of weeks when 'mum' goes to the office Poppy is harder and harder to rouse for her morning walk.
And the last couple of times has taken to her 'do not disturb' bed on office day mornings.
Normally she is out for her morning walk around 7.30am.
It is now 9.20 am.
Sounds of her treat tin being opened, grated cheese packet opened and wafted around, balcony door being opened, calls 'to heel', and my departure from the flat for ten mins or so have not shifted her.
To make things more head banging, she did not have an afternoon or evening poo yesterday.
Even coming here to sit in the spare room at my confuser has had no effect.

What's going on ?
Is she actually unwell ?
She's had months of 'mum's office day experience, why react now?
Ho hum....
Relax ?


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

Is she eating properly? Is she fine when mum comes home? Time to keep a close eye on her. Is she due for another heat cycle?


----------



## The Popster

94Magna_Tom said:


> Is she eating properly? Is she fine when mum comes home? Time to keep a close eye on her. Is she due for another heat cycle?


Thanks for the suggestions, all good. And don't forget Poppy has been spayed.
She eventually got up and all was well. But interestingly, in the park 3 other dog owners said their dogs simply did'nt want to get up and out that morning.
Perhaps a seasonal 'weather' thing ?
Probably just coincidence.
I believe it's simply connected to 'mum' not being there as normal.
Those 'normal' days with us getting up and doing morning things before out dog walking, Poppy is always 'up for it'.

Ahhh, just Poppy keeping Monkey boy on his toes ....


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

The Popster said:


> Thanks for the suggestions, all good. And don't forget Poppy has been spayed.
> She eventually got up and all was well. But interestingly, in the park 3 other dog owners said their dogs simply did'nt want to get up and out that morning.
> Perhaps a seasonal 'weather' thing ?
> Probably just coincidence.
> I believe it's simply connected to 'mum' not being there as normal.
> Those 'normal' days with us getting up and doing morning things before out dog walking, Poppy is always 'up for it'.
> 
> Ahhh, just Poppy keeping Monkey boy on his toes ....


Ah yes... Being this entire thread is about recovering from being spayed🤦! 
I expect she will adjust to just you being home at times.


----------



## The Popster

Just thinking...


----------



## The Popster

What it is all about ...?
So very interesting.
Actually a dog walker extracting 4 dogs from a car about to come in the park.
Dogs were a yapping and a barking...


----------



## Tulsi

Interested and beautiful, what lovely pictures (as usual).


----------



## The Popster

If you would be so kind as to have a look.
Of course for many of you or us 'he' is not your or our representative... blah blah ... but....

King Charles attend Cop27


----------



## The Popster

Halloween.... scary girl.


----------



## Tulsi

Terrifyingly cute!


----------



## The Popster

Poppy out and about... bit of exploring, bit of waiting alone

















































, and then scary moment meeting a rather too large cat.


----------



## The Popster

Poor old Banzai.
Patient Banzai.
There he was all settled on his bed, when Poppy decided she wanted to share.
But of course before she settled she spent an interminable amount of time doing that scrapping and nose diving of the bed, untiul such time she thinks it is now 'comfortable'.
You know the one.
Poor old Banzai just stared at her, you could sense his bewieldement, then lay his head back down once she lay down.
But they love each other really.


----------



## Streetcar

Banzai needs an additional blankie on top of him 🥰.


----------



## The Popster

Poppy was V curious and interested in the goings on in her park walk today.
She notices the smallest things 'out of place' on regular walks, this was right in her face.
She liked it.... think she fancies running off to join a circus.


----------



## Tulsi

Eek that clown!!!


----------



## The Popster

Tulsi said:


> Eek that clown!!!


Which one ?


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

Haha! That is definitely NOT the smallest thing!


----------



## Tulsi

Haha the one on the right!


----------



## The Popster

Poppy had to go to the vets today.
Appointment 11.30, so late out for a walk, then a visit to Banzai for a coffee.
A perfect morning for her.
I got the car from across the road so Poppy would leave Banzai and get straight in the car, rather than her thinking home for brekkie.
She loves getting in the car.
Not this morning.
As we drove off she started shaking immediately !!!
HOW IN GOD'S TEETH DID SHE KNOW SHE WAS GOING TO THE VET ????
Does my head in !!!

Anyway, general thumbs up from the vet ( nurse), just an anal gland issue.
About which I have posted elsewhere.... panic stuff you know.

Poppy came home happy as Larry, all forgotten and got a treat.
Marrow bone.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

Glad she's OK. Poodles know everything 👀🤣


----------



## The Popster

Hmmm... ok 'happy as Larry'?
No she is .... different.
I'd say very unhappy with 'mum' and 'dad'.
Stand offish.
Not happy at all.
Rather sad situation.
Where's my little girl gone....?


----------



## The Popster

All forgiven now it seems.
Cuddles and tickles back on the permitted activities.
Pooing happily - but still the little, barely, scoot afterwards - more a sit.
Monitor I suppose.
A great weekend for her, including a trip to her favorite shop - for a bit of 'shoplifting'
New jumper
A long visit with Banzai, and trip to the pub together.
Dinner and bone action with Banzai.
Banzai crunching bone to smaller pieces for her, and of course swapping blankets.

Had what we believe was a bit of a reaction to the Kennel cough medication, which was administered up the nose.
Next day she had a very gunked up eye, just one.
Cleaning with Camomile tea, and some junior eyedrops had it sorted 48 hrs after.
Think it was the Kennel cough med.


----------



## The Popster

Waiting for 'mum' at the rail station.
Train had to be late of course.
But one thing for sure, she's a very patient girl.


----------



## PeggyTheParti

What a happy sight for “mum”!


----------



## The Popster

Bit of dog sitting this weekend, good old Banzai.
Poppy is enjoying it, walks together, chilling together and scoffing Banzai's dinner and treats.
Out and about Banzai absolutly loves ball action.
Poppy not agreat ball fetch enthusiast, I get the feeling after 5 vor 6 fetches she is of the opinion that we are stupid - 'you have thrown the ball away 6 tmes now, I've brought it back for you, and you are chucking it away again !! Enough already though but...'
But actually she will do a bit more in tandem with Banzai, at laest 10 fairly enthusiastic fetches.
However in the end......
Cafe culture is more her thing.


----------



## The Popster

Nippy round the ole Pippy this good morn....
Well, that's it for the next 6 months give or take.
Cold, wet, mud, dark....
Ho hum.
Still, she gets to enjoy her wardrobe, though 'enjoy' might be pushing it.


----------



## The Popster

Yup, pretty much on the chilly side now.
So a break in the pub for coffee / beer and chips during afternoon walk suited Poppy right down to the ground.
Happy to get home in the 'warm' and chill.
Just going through stuff, decluttering.... all me old records are an issue.
A complicated one (yawn), but the fact is the records have been brought out of deep storage and being.... catalouged, valued, just to prepare for sale or 'dump'.
Anyway a pile of old singles and albums have been occupying space in the spare room.
After a couple of decades in the garage there is a distinct whiff of garage in the air.
A whiff which Poppy seemingly approves of.
Snuggled down to sleep on them.
Collecting the garage aroma no doubt.
Great, I suspect my bloody bed will have that garage whiff tonight.
Ho hum....


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

The Popster said:


> Yup, pretty much on the chilly side now.
> So a break in the pub for coffee / beer and chips during afternoon walk suited Poppy right down to the ground.
> Happy to get home in the 'warm' and chill.
> Just going through stuff, decluttering.... all me old records are an issue.
> A complicated one (yawn), but the fact is the records have been brought out of deep storage and being.... catalouged, valued, just to prepare for sale or 'dump'.
> Anyway a pile of old singles and albums have been occupying space in the spare room.
> After a couple of decades in the garage there is a distinct whiff of garage in the air.
> A whiff which Poppy seemingly approves of.
> Snuggled down to sleep on them.
> Collecting the garage aroma no doubt.
> Great, I suspect my bloody bed will have that garage whiff tonight.
> Ho hum....
> View attachment 501065
> View attachment 501066
> View attachment 501067
> View attachment 501068


Wow! Quite the atmosphere! Looks very elegant/gorgeous!


----------



## Puppy Love

Looks like a great album collection. I'll have an "Alright Now" earworm going for the next 24 hrs guaranteed. Poppy and mum look like they are enjoying some good stuff.


----------



## The Popster

Alright now would certainly be in my top 10 all time favs. 
Dealer game round yesterday and took my whole collection.
Seems there was some very desirable stuff in there, one or two of which really surprised me, other than the those I kind of guessed.
Led Zep and Black Sabbath are the really valuable ones.
He got excited about 'prints' labels and condition one about 15 out of the 100 or so albums.
And among the singles there were about 20 'specials'.
In the end they had to go. What with planned moving, and realisation that in all probability having a music room with a great 'hi fi' set up, the albums back indoors.... blah blah, probably not going to happen.
Jeez they are some volume and weight to shift about.
Bit of a barter, but got roughly what I imagined I wanted.
No doubt if I'd gone the private sale, putting on Ebay or whatever I might have doubled my money, but not up for that...time.
Sad to see them go.
Especially as I had dug out a turntable that converts to MP3, and had been 'testing' various albums pulled from their storage crates, to see if they had survived some 20 years in the garage.
They were fine, but I noticed straight away what an incredible sound vynil produces.
And I even enjoyed the crackles and hiss that you get as the stylus hits the vynil.
Soul.
Oh, and the artwork.
Yeah, pity.... but strangely liberating.


----------



## The Popster

94Magna_Tom said:


> Wow! Quite the atmosphere! Looks very elegant/gorgeous!


Yeah.... Poppy will not walk past this establishment without sitting down outside the door refusing to move.
On a few occassions I have given in and gone in for a pint, much to the amusement of the bar staff and some customers who have witnessed Poppy's insistence.
Still she has taste I guess....


----------



## Puppy Love

Albums really are a lot to lug around. I'm grateful my son enjoys most of mine so they'll stay in the family. I definitely prefer all the crackles, etc. And all right now makes my top ten too.


----------



## The Popster

Ha !
Still sorting through all the stuff that needs culling.... and finding stuff.
Found our old dog Kipper's collar.
Put it next to Poppy's and giggled.
Also found a nice bit of artwork, in the form of a 12' record.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom

Ahhh. Memories ❤!


----------



## The Popster

Really quite amazing, and I suppose a wee bit disconserting.
Propably getting on for 10 years ago or so, I recall noting that there were still leaves on the trees start of December.
Only a few leaves, hardly lush, being London the 'greening up 'happens a few weeks earlier than out of London in the spring time, and stays greener a few weeks longer when Autum arrives.
All that tarmac and concrete increases the temperature in the city.
Really noticed that winter motorbike riding, be freezing cold, fingers and toes going numb, but as you crossed the orbital M25 motorway you felt the temprature rise as you got into the suburbs.
But this year is proper mad. Trees have been hanging on to their leaves right up to now, just a day or two before Crimbo.
I wonder if this may have something to do with the extreme weather- heatwave - we had this summer ? 
The trees having suffered during that weather event might be making up for it somehow by extending their season ?
Whatever, trees are not only amazing life forms, know more than us, are far more important than us, they desrve far more respect from us.
Trees just might be the real boss masters of the planet, and might be viewing us as enemy no 1.... deciding perhaps to perform a culling.
This is just yesterday, and the car still getting covered in leaves.


----------



## The Popster

Well.... Poppy decided that Christmas should come early.
Left her for a moment and she decided to help herself.


----------



## Kukla the Tpoo

She didn't waste any time!


----------



## The Popster

Very disapointed with Poppy.
Took a drive down to the coast, thought about time she got back in the water.
'Nah' she said, 'no way' !
Fair enough.
But she loved the beach today, went mad for ball chasing, very unlike her.
All great until .... we got hit by a weather bomb, ice rain, hail stones and wind, all within seconds.
Boy we got a bit wet, especialy the backs of our jeans, and well Poppy was not amused in the slightest.
Give her her due though she got on with things, had a walk to the pub... actually we walked pass a pub and she stopped by the door and wanted in! ( Correct girl ).


















































All good fun.


----------



## The Popster

Well, Happy New Year to all 2 legged and 4 legged PF' ers.
Can't believe that our Popster will be 3 years old this year.
Been quite a journey thus far.
Incredible highs and terrible lows.
Though to be fair those lows were more panic related - 'ignorance' related, over emotional....
And whilst I might have at times moaned that those lows were all too often occurances, the truth is the highs far out number them - 100's to 1.
I also have to say that this space - Poodle Forum - has been a fantastic source of both imformation and at times comfort.
For all the advice and words of encouragement we have got here, heart felt thanks are offered.

Not one for making New Year's resolutions, New Year's revolutions... more like New Year's resignations.
But in Poppy's case will make an exception.
Year 3.
Please god by the end of this year let home grooming be a casual affair, with pleasing results.
Let her paws and claws be properly trimmed.
Please encourage Poppy to sleep in her own bed, where she will ultimately be much happier.
Get her weight down, at least settled rather than slowly creeping up.
Enroll in some kind of trainig / activity school - if affordable.
Find our new home with, garden, outbuilding, local park, country walks, very local vet.
Work out how to set up a website and try doing my photography.
Get Poppy to ride on the motorbike.

I'll stop there. That's enough for year 3.


----------



## fjm

I too found some old albums in the Great Sort Out. A quick eBay check indicated they were not worth a great deal so they went in the give away box, where my sister's partner found them and greeted them as old friends. He was thrilled to accept them as an extra Christmas present, my sister ... not so much!


----------



## The Popster

Is this interesting ?
Is this 'funny' ?
Or something else?
Not sure, but happened all the same, and truth is amused me.

Poppy was off the lead walking somewhere she knows quite well.
We approached a ceratin area, where between 3 trees - Silver Birches - she decide to have a poo.
The trees are close together, so creating quite a small area between them.
We were a little way behind and as we approached the described location, before Poppy got into 'position', I said to 'Mum' - ' That would be odd, if Poppy does a .... oh' !
Reason being my dear Mother's ashes were placed exactly there between the then sapling Birch trees some 40 years ago.

Mother being very much a dog lover, I decided would find it absolutely fine.
But even so, what are the chances of that ?


----------

